# 13/11 - RAW Discussion Thread - The Shield Reunion Part 2, Electric Boogaloo



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

> *WWE Raw preview, Nov. 13, 2017:*
> Roman Reigns returns to reunite The Shield
> With Raw and SmackDown’s battle for brand supremacy at Survivor Series fast approaching, Roman Reigns returns to stand alongside his Shield brothers, who were robbed of the Raw Tag Team Titles thanks to The New Day this past Monday night. Will The Big Dog’s presence change the already-tumultuous landscape of WWE’s fall classic? Also on Raw, Universal Champion Brock Lesnar addresses his new Survivor Series opponent, WWE Champion AJ Styles, and the red brand reacts to the shocking addition of John Cena to Team SmackDown.


*The Big Dog is back*












> Sidelined due to illness and forced to miss The Shield’s anticipated return match at WWE TLC, Roman Reigns returns to Raw this Monday night to stand alongside Seth Rollins & Dean Ambrose.
> 
> The New Day’s distraction this past week resulted in Cesaro & Sheamus essentially stealing the Raw Tag Team Titles from Rollins & Ambrose, so the reunited Hounds of Justice have multiple bones to pick as they seek retribution not only against The Bar, but Team Blue as well.
> 
> Now that The Big Dog is stepping back into his yard, will the reunion of The Shield have Survivor Series implications?


*The Beast Incarnate sounds off on The Phenomenal One* 












> Jinder Mahal might have been the one to throw down the gauntlet for a Champion vs. Champion Match against Universal Champion Brock Lesnar at Survivor Series, but it will be new WWE Champion AJ Styles who stands in the path of The Beast Incarnate next Sunday night in Houston.
> 
> Following The Phenomenal One’s defeat of The Modern Day Maharaja on SmackDown LIVE in Manchester, U.K., Lesnar and his associate Paul Heyman now look to invite an entirely different potential resident to Suplex City at WWE’s fall classic.
> 
> Most “don’t want none” from Styles, but The Phenomenal One has never faced anyone like The Conqueror. Styles had best be watching with the rest of us when Lesnar and Heyman make their red brand return.


*Can Team Raw counter Mr. “Hustle, Loyalty & Respect”?*












> Two days after Kurt Angle finalized his Survivor Series squad by adding Finn Bálor and Samoa Joe to the mix, SmackDown LIVE Commissioner Shane McMahon dropped a social media bombshell by selecting 16-time World Champion John Cena as the fifth member of his team.
> 
> Team Red is full of heavy-hitters, including Bálor, Joe, Braun Strowman, Jason Jordan and Angle himself, but the addition of The Cenation Leader just might tip the scales in favor of the blue brand. How will Monday Night Raw respond to this challenge?


*Triple Threat Match to determine final member of Raw Women's Survivor Series squad*












> Alicia Fox is as unstable as they come, but she’s clearly taking her captainship of the Raw Women’s Survivor Series team seriously.
> 
> This past Monday night, Fox added Asuka and Sasha Banks to her team, which also includes herself and the forceful Nia Jax. Who will fill that all-too-crucial final slot? We’ll find out on Raw when Bayley, Mickie James and Dana Brooke collide in a Triple Threat Match, with the winner becoming the fifth Superstar to represent Team Red in the Women’s 5-on-5 Traditional Survivor Series Elimination Match.


*Will Kane once again bring the fight to The Monster Among Men?*












> Braun Strowman’s Running Powerslam has taken out countless Superstars over the past few months, but for Kane this past Monday night, The Monster Among Men’s ring-shaking finishing maneuver barely made an impact.
> 
> Sitting up in true Big Red Machine fashion after being planted into the canvas, Kane was ultimately driven off after a massive clothesline sent him over the top rope (he landed on his feet, by the way), but something tells us the masked terror isn’t finished with Strowman just yet.



Hopefully we get some real development here with it being the go home show, although i get the feeling that most of the carnage is going to unfold on Smackdown the night after.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

:banderas

Should be a good RAW this time. 

Heyman hyping up AJ vs Brock :mark:

:braun :mark:

The Shield back fully :mark: DAH BIG DAWG :reigns

Shield vs New Day build :mark:

Hopefully WWE doesn't drop the ball here. They now have a fantastic SS card. The go home show should be must see.

I'd :mark: if AJ invaded RAW, too, but I actually think Brock is more likely to show up on SDL just because of all of the invasions SDL have done so far.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

This raw sounds fantastic.Roman Reigns is back, Cena is back, that triple threat sounds amazing, Kane. Brilliant show and I can't wait to watch.

:YES



(This is sarcasm)


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

@Chief of the Lynch Mob  No fucks given and using the correct date format :done

Lesnar/AJ confrontation please :mark:


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

MC 16 said:


> This raw sounds fantastic.Roman Reigns is back, Cena is back, that triple threat sounds amazing, Kane. Brilliant show and I can't wait to watch.
> 
> :YES
> 
> ...





















Don't give up @MC 16 :mj2

Look AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar :mj2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Bonzo said:


> @Chief of the Lynch Mob  No fucks given and using the correct date format :done
> 
> Lesnar/AJ confrontation please :mark:


Thought i'd just throw some people off :trolldog


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The Fourth Wall said:


> *Don't give up* @MC 16 :mj2
> 
> Look AJ Styles vs Brock Lesnar :mj2













But yeah Styles vs Lesnar build should be good. Looking forward to that match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bonzo said:


> @Chief of the Lynch Mob  No fucks given and using the correct date format :done
> 
> Lesnar/AJ confrontation please :mark:


In before an Orton esque invasion.

"AJ you will never hit the Phenomenal Forearm on The Beast, never!"


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

When the WWE tours England, what is Triple H's favourite town to visit?



















Bury St Edmunds! :trips3


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Bonzo said:


> @Chief of the Lynch Mob  No fucks given and using the correct date format :done
> 
> Lesnar/AJ confrontation please :mark:


*This is BS, @Chief of the Lynch Mob , please, revert your thread to the AMERICAN way of telling dates.

Don't you know that the United States controls EVERYTHING the world does? :no:*


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *This is BS, @Chief of the Lynch Mob , please, revert your thread to the AMERICAN way of telling dates.
> 
> Don't you know that the United States controls EVERYTHING the world does? :no:*


:rusevcrush


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> :rusevcrush


*You're not even from Russia or Bulgaria! Next you're gonna torture me by giving me the weather temperatures in CELCIUS.

Oh the horror!*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is in Georgia, surely they've booked AJ for the show.

You need a confrontation on both shows to build their match.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *You're not even from Russia or Bulgaria! Next you're gonna torture me by giving me the weather temperatures in CELCIUS.
> 
> Oh the horror!*


Don't you have your temperatures in fahrenheit?

:tripsscust


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> This is in Georgia, surely they've booked AJ for the show.


Didn't realise they're in Georiga. Pretty convinced we'll see AJ now then. :mark: I'm curious how they book this confrontation. I'd rather both guys not saying anything, as it's not either guys strong point, and I don't think anything needs to be said for a feud like this. Heyman bigging the match-up will be good, though.

The feud isn't really personal either to the point where they'd just start brawling either for no reason.

Maybe he just comes out rising up the belt to a huge pop, whilst Heyman is cutting his promo, and then you have both guys staring down at each other in Brock and AJ. I wouldn't mind something simple like that.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Just give me some AJ/Brock and Shield/New Day stuff and I'm good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

AJ invades this Raw for a face to face confrontation, then next night Shane can set the contract signing for their match where things get real physical.


----------



## Oneiros (Feb 16, 2014)

That's damn right, 13/11. As in the 13th day of the 11th month. If it was 11/13 we would be on the 11th day of the 13th month. 

And since there is no 13th month, we would be 11 days deep into the void. And that's no good. Is it guys?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> AJ invades this Raw, then next night Shane can set the contract signing for their match.


We all know how contract signings end :brock :lol


----------



## IceTheRetroKid (Oct 26, 2006)

Law said:


> AJ invades this Raw for a face to face confrontation, then next night Shane can set the contract signing for their match where things get real physical.


*>Lesnar standing in a SMACKDOWN ring in a hostile invasion environment.

Yeah, that totally couldn't end in a massacre of blue shirts or anything...*


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *>Lesnar standing in a SMACKDOWN ring in a hostile invasion environment.
> 
> Yeah, that totally couldn't end in a massacre of blue shirts or anything...*


 Its Brock fucking Lesnar :lol

Shane would invite him to the show and kayfabe no one wants any of Brock Lesnar.

Just leave it to them, it's a champion v champion match and a matter of pride between those two. No one needs to be inserted into it.


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Not to shit on your thread title @ChiefoftheLynchMob but shouldn't it be The Shield Reunion Part *12*: Electric Boogaloo??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Loving the correct date format there :lol

My main reason for watching Raw = SHIELD. Finally this shit is getting off the ground properly.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Electric Boogaloo

That thread title :ha


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Watch them put over Dana Brooke.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

*Boo*galoo :reigns2


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Watch them put over Dana Brooke.


:monkey

I wouldn't mind Mickie or Bayley winning, but Dana would be just... awful.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

DANA BROOKE ON TV!!!!!! :fuckyeah :mark :mark


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

So for this show we have:

1. Brock's return and possible interaction with AJ
2. Shield/New Day stuff


Spoiler: Raw



3. Paige possibly returning



I don't know if it will be a good show, but it will certainly be a noteworthy one.


----------



## CMPrinny (Dec 14, 2016)

J'onn J'onzz said:


> That's damn right, 13/11. As in the 13th day of the 11th month. If it was 11/13 we would be on the 11th day of the 13th month.
> 
> And since there is no 13th month, we would be 11 days deep into the void. And that's no good. Is it guys?


Obviously you've never encountered the infamous Smarch weather, gets especially bad around the 13th day.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

The Hounds of Justice are assembled again for a New Day

:reigns


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Hopefully they have aj come out to confront Brock I wanna see how the crowd would react


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

IceTheRetroKid said:


> *>Lesnar standing in a SMACKDOWN ring in a hostile invasion environment.
> 
> Yeah, that totally couldn't end in a massacre of blue shirts or anything...*


Owens and Zayn are in the naughty corner at the moment. If anyone's getting Borked it'll be them.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Law said:


> AJ invades this Raw for a face to face confrontation, then next night Shane can set the contract signing for their match where things get real physical.


They really should have Lesnar on both Raw and SD this week.

But they probably won't


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Bonzo said:


> They really should have Lesnar on both Raw and SD this week.
> 
> But they probably won't


Absolutely. 

I know Brock/AJ builds itself on just name value alone, but it'd still be nice to get a good week of interactions between both guys before their big match. RAW invading SDL and Brock not being there would be :meh

They had Brock invade SDL during the Orton feud and Orton invading RAW and I really liked that series of interactions despite the match itself sucking.



Gainn said:


> Owens and Zayn are in the naughty corner at the moment. If anyone's getting Borked it'll be them.


:brock










If the SDL roster tries to confront Brock


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Sending Brock to Smackdown would be like sending Goldberg to Saturday Night ca. 1999.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Maybe the Shield and the New Day can have a rap battle. Then Kofi Kingston can misidentify what shape a stop sign is again.


----------



## CesaroSwing (Jan 30, 2017)

Paige and Roman back at the same time. This Raw feels big.


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

If Paige does return, I hope she isn't given the final spot on team RAW. After the crap she's done the last year and a half it would be a slap in the face to Bayley and Mickie. Even Dana would have to rub her cheek afterwards.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Hoping to hear a good promo from Dean and Seth tonight after last weeks events. No idea how they're going to re-start the Shield reunion tonight. I'm hoping Roman just enters with Seth and Dean like normal. I'd rather not have Seth and Dean have to go out there and make a huge fuss and introduce Roman on his own. Kinda defeats the purpose of the Shield being back together.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

CesaroSwing said:


> Paige and Roman back at the same time. This Raw feels big.


Agreed. The only thing I think will make it bigger would be the return of Barry Horowitz.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Raw gonna be so lit.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

CesaroSwing said:


> Paige and Roman back at the same time. This Raw feels big.


You're damn right RAW feels big...

Big Dog Style










:sneaky


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Finally some Romen on dis shitty ass show.

:banderas


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Just saying, but if I see AJ and Brock in the same ring tonight..


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope Brock and AJ opens the show.

How long till the show is on?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If Paige is indeed back tonight and we don't get some good crowd chants im going to be really disappointed


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> I hope Brock and AJ opens the show.
> 
> How long till the show is on?


Same.

I think it's back to being 1am again, going to be a late night for me, as I'm planning to stay up for the AJ/Brock. I'd love for them to open, but I have a feeling they are going to save it for later on in the show. You know, just to make us UK watchers suffer :sadbecky


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

PWInsider backtracking on Paige 


_Over the weekend, we noted that there was talk among some in the company that Paige would somehow be inserted into the Raw Women's Survivor Series team. While Paige is backstage at Raw, we are told the plan as of this afternoon is for Bayley to be the final member of Team Raw_

https://www.pwinsider.com/article/113577/backstage-updates-on-survivor-series-spoiler.html?p=1


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

I'm sure Angle will lose his shit if Styles steps in the building. After the Under Siege attack and New Day showing up last week, he won't take no chances with any Smackdown superstar getting the better of them again on his show. Brock would proably F5 AJ or something to send a message to Smackdown.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> If Paige is indeed back tonight and we don't get some good crowd chants im going to be really disappointed


They are in Xavier's hometown tonight..










Not looking good. You know how the crowds are.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Looking forward to the potential Brock/AJ interaction.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930167293543370754


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rollins and Ambrose vs Miz and The Bar should be very good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> I'm sure Angle will lose his shit if Styles steps in the building. After the Under Siege attack and New Day showing up last week, he won't take no chances with any Smackdown superstar getting the better of them again on his show. Brock would proably F5 AJ or something to send a message to Smackdown.


 It's in Georgia, he has to show and I doubt Brock will turn up on SD. He should show up through the crowd with Angle calling out the roster to attack AJ only for Lesnar and Heyman to stop him.

They only have two shows to build their main event Champion v Champion match.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930167293543370754


We haven't seen this enough times :lol

Not that it's a bad thing, mind you, Dean & Seth's encounters with The Bar have all been great matches, and we never did get to see that TLC match either with Roman included.

It should be good.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Architect-Rollins said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930167293543370754


 I fucking knew they'd give away the reunion on Raw :lmao

They cannot do anything right.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> I fucking knew they'd give away the reunion on Raw :lmao
> 
> They cannot do anything right.


I agree at least make it a surprise this time unlike last time where they promote Shield shirts.



Should be good nonetheless though.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> I agree at least make it a surprise this time unlike last time where they promote Shield shirts.
> 
> 
> 
> Should be good nonetheless though.


 Couldn't wait a week to do their reunion where they debuted against a great trio and not some random one that was put together for the sole purpose of making TS look strong :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

The Fourth Wall said:


> We haven't seen this enough times :lol
> 
> Not that it's a bad thing, mind you, Dean & Seth's encounters with The Bar have all been great matches, and we never did get to see that TLC match either with Roman included.
> 
> It should be good.


Ambrollins vs The Bar is always good. But honestly, I'm ready for them to move on to other teams (survivor series not included). But there is no one else other than The Club and well, they've been booked like shit.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Law said:


> It's in Georgia, he has to show and I doubt Brock will turn up on SD. He should show up through the crowd with Angle calling out the roster to attack AJ only for Lesnar and Heyman to stop him.
> 
> They only have two shows to build their main event Champion v Champion match.


Yup, no way Brock's showing up to Smackdown, although he did show up there in the fued with Orton just to give him an F5 in retaliation to the RKO attack, so who knows?

Still, it will be great to see how tonight will play out if Styles does show up.

I wouldn't be shocked if Stephanie even showed up tonight and took matters into her own hands after Raw was made to look like a fool again last week.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Couldn't wait a week to do their reunion where they debuted against a great trio and not some random one that was put together for the sole purpose of making TS look strong :lol


Yeah. 

Who do you think should win between the Shield and New day? The Shield shouldn't beat a team that will be together for a longer period of time but they also shouldn't lose on their return match.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Who do you think should win between the Shield and New day? The Shield shouldn't beat a team that will be together for a longer period of time but they also shouldn't lose on their return match.


 It's a given TS will win.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Looking forward to it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> It's a given TS will win.


Yeah, there's zero chance TS lose. Unless they plan to break them up after this match (which I don't think is happening yet) or Dean turns Heel.

They're going to at least have them win their reunion match & then go from there. I'm expecting them to still be together until at least the 25th Anniversary of RAW. Because maybe they'll have some moment with past nWo members like Nash who are scheduled to appear, which I could see WWE maybe wanting to do.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> It's a given TS will win.


Most likely.


----------



## Jam (Nov 6, 2015)

Wtf so Roman's back & Shield are just wrestling tonight like that? Erm ok?

Save it for SvS man


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Every time I see that promotional image of AJ/Brock, I get chills :mark: roud

Please don't fuck this up WWE, just this one thing :Cry



Rastaclaus said:


> Wtf so Roman's back & Shield are just wrestling tonight like that? Erm ok?
> 
> Save it for SvS man


WWE are kings at blowing their load early :reigns3

I have no doubts it'll be a good match, but I wasn't expecting them to be in action tonight as well. It's a bit of a strange choice.


----------



## Jbardo (Aug 29, 2010)

Typical wwe having the Shield together tonight. Couldn?t they have just waited for the ppv?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jbardo said:


> Typical wwe having the Shield together tonight. Couldn?t they have just waited for the ppv?


This company loves to blow their load prematurely


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Of course they use a Shield reunion on TV not their big shows :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

New Day to ruin The Shield's first match back? Or will they wait till SD for the boys to interrupt New Day and then announce the match that way? Either way, I just want them to announce the match already cos it's annoying me that my three favourites don't have a match at SS :lol

BTW this Saturday is their five year anniversary :woo November 18, 2012 is when they debuted!!


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

The Shield wrestling in a random match with no real build on RAW :lmao

Either it's another ratings grab or they're just clueless.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

For fuck sake :lmao. They REALLY couldn’t wait 6 more days to do the Shield reunion? Like really?


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So not only is Reigns back tonight but The Shield are going to be in a match too

:monkey

WWE can never wait.


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

What's the point of The Shield having their first match since 2014 on Raw? The should have waited till the PPV


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe the match won't happen cos New Day will interrupt before it gets going? :hmm:

But this is the same company that put The Shield in their gear on the Raw before the PPV (I know the match didn't actually happen but we didn't know that at the time lol), instead of waiting till the PPV. This is also the same company who had Dean & Seth fist bump on Raw instead of at Summerslam. Meh.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Maybe the match won't happen cos New Day will interrupt before it gets going? :hmm:
> 
> But this is the same company that put The Shield in their gear on the Raw before the PPV (I know the match didn't actually happen but we didn't know that at the time lol), instead of waiting till the PPV. This is also the same company who had Dean & Seth fist bump on Raw instead of at Summerslam. Meh.


New Day coming through the crowd Shield style, and then a big brawl breaking out before the match can start :lol

Although, with all these invasions happening, RAW must have some terrible security :bryanlol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Why are they wasting the Shield match on free tv since ratings don't matter apparently? This is WCW levels of stupid. Wait till Survivor Series ffs. Anyways, the match should be very good nonetheless. 


This is what they should have done, have Seth and Dean alone in the ring, have New Day enter the ring like the Shield would then have a Roman return. Simple fucking booking.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm surprised people even care enough to shit on having a match tonight. Does it really matter? It was ruined once one of the members got seriously ill (and I'm not getting on Reigns for that, it's not like he was sitting at home with a cold, he was seriously ill and had to go home and rest). Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed the fill-ins for what they were. But them getting back to it was always going to be a cluster. It is what it is. Who cares.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Ok.. I am going to watch tonight because I have to see Paige returning, I have to know how the crowd is going to react.. I mean it's more than likely going to be an utter let down of apathy, but the curiosity is mildly nagging at me.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

I would like that the WWE book a truce between Raw and Smackdown for tonight.
That can justify a face off between Lesnar and Styles.
And of course Smackdown would actually invade Raw which would put Angle in a really hot seat and justify Smackdown in the heel role as far as Shane is concerned.
Then the Raw invasion of Smackdown could happen.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Ya no way The Shield actually wrestles tonight. My guess Miz and The Bar will be in the ring and The Shield's music will hit but they won't show and then a camera will cut to them laid out.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I wouldn't put it past them to put to do the match tonight. And honestly I don't really care either way since the Shield have already kind of been back. If they do, cool. If they don't, whatever.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I mean, Seth and Dean have been doing the Shield thing for a month now without Roman. Don't really get the uproar about them having a tag match with Roman back tonight.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I mean, Seth and Dean have been doing the Shield thing for a month now without Roman. Don't really get the uproar about them having a tag match with Roman back tonight.


Mostly because of that reason, it's with Roman. I don't really count Dean & Seth as Shield matches, despite them wearing the gear. 

I'm personally not bothered because we'll get a good match out of it, but it probably would have been a bigger moment saved for SvS. At this point though, RAW needs all the entertainment it can get, because trying to get through 3 hours of it is literal torture. I'm mostly looking forward to TS build towards facing ND, and AJ/Brock (assuming AJ shows up). Everything else is kind of :meh to me.

The Elimination Match is looking good too, but we already know all the participants & stuff.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright, ready for RAW tonight. Looking forward to...

- Reign's returning :mark also the Shield match along with the build for their match against New Day
- Potential Styles/Lesnar confrontation, would be good if they do that either tonight or tomorrow
- Paige's potential return, would definitely prefer her to any of the other women on the SvS team

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Alright, ready for RAW tonight. Looking forward to...
> 
> - Reign's returning :mark also the Shield match along with the build for their match against New Day
> - Potential Styles/Lesnar confrontation, would be good if they do that either tonight or tomorrow
> ...


 AJ invading through his home crowd :banderas


----------



## DELETE (Aug 23, 2016)

That date unkout

Change it back or else


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> AJ invading through his home crowd :banderas


Yeah it would be great, hope they do it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

What do you guys think opens up this RAW? :hmm

I'd love for Brock to open, but can't see it happening. Dean & Seth opened up RAW after TLC with AJ which was pretty big. I'd be thinking they'd save The Shield match for the ME or at least late in to the show, but I wonder if they start the show off hot with one of these.

It'd be good for me, so I could go to bed afterwards :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Dolorian said:


> Yeah it would be great, hope they do it.


I hope so to but let's be honest this is the WWE so anything that would be awesome probably wont happen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> What do you guys think opens up this RAW? :hmm
> 
> I'd love for Brock to open, but can't see it happening. Dean & Seth opened up RAW after TLC with AJ which was pretty big. I'd be thinking they'd save The Shield match for the ME or at least late in to the show, but I wonder if they start the show off hot with one of these.
> 
> It'd be good for me, so I could go to bed afterwards :lol


 Probably will be in the end of hour 2, or it could open. I think they'll leave TS for the main event.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> I hope so to but let's be honest this is the WWE so anything that would be awesome probably wont happen.


 Probably don't step into a ring together till SS and only have Heyman cut a promo today and AJ one tomorrow :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I hope so to but let's be honest this is the WWE so anything that would be awesome probably wont happen.


Well I mean AJ won the title, that was pretty awesome.

I just hope I'm not getting myself all excited and then AJ doesn't even show up and it's just a Heyman promo hyping it up :monkey


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Fourth Wall said:


> ...AJ doesn't even show up and it's just a Heyman promo hyping it up :monkey


It is nearly guaranteed that this is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Well I mean AJ won the title, that was pretty awesome.
> 
> I just hope I'm not getting myself all excited and then AJ doesn't even show up and it's just a Heyman promo hyping it up :monkey


 I'll be even more mad if they have something else main event. This is supposed to be AJ's first Big 4 main event.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Is SD still on a plane from Europe though? That's the only reason I don't see them invading again tonight. But Raw 100% is tomorrow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> It is nearly guaranteed that this is exactly what will happen.


That would be a weak ass way to build up the match, you need two face to face confrontations between the two.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> It is nearly guaranteed that this is exactly what will happen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> That would be a weak ass way to build up the match, you need two face to face confrontations between the two.


Everybody knows that, the question is does Road Dogg and his monkey squad know it?


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So before I turn off mah Youtube Screen Junkies vids, what exactly is playing on USA before Raw now a days?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AJ not showing up would make it seem like he's scared of Brock, even though he's been saying he'll kick his ass outside of the ring. It's going to kind of kill the build for me if they have neither guy interact before SvS.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

100 posts before Raw has even started :bjpenn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Fourth Wall said:


> AJ not showing up would make it seem like he's scared of Brock, even though he's been saying he'll kick his ass outside of the ring. It's going to kind of kill the build for me if they have neither guy interact before SvS.


 It's Champion v Champion between two over main eventers, it should be treated as a big deal.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Law said:


> 100 posts before Raw has even started :bjpenn


WWE should make last minute changes more often :bryanlol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Shield will be the main event, it would be an insult if they weren't tbh :lol


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

I'm starting to wonder if I should just watch this taped. Going to watch the opening at least :lol Not sure if dealing with my groggy self in the morning before Work is such a good idea.

God, I wish RAW started earlier in the UK. 1am & for 3 hours every week is a literal killer


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm just so glad we're back to a live broadcoast, no more of WWE spoiling their own shit lol.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm just so glad we're back to a live broadcoast, no more of WWE spoiling their own shit lol.


Best thing about last week was finding out AJ won the Title, otherwise there's no way I'd have watched that show live.

On the flip side, finding out Dean & Seth lost the Tag belts killed all my RAW interest :lol

I still have to avoid spoilers like the plague on Tuesday, I'm not allowed to check the Forum or Twitter until after. I really want to go in to this RAW in particular blind.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I might have enjoyed it more if I didn't know AJ was winning cos I didn't get the "OMG!!!" surprise reaction cos I already knew :lol But knowing Ambrollins lost killed Raw entirely for me fpalm I doubt I'd have been any happier not knowing though LOL.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know if I'm in the mood to deal with this fuckery tonight.. I'm just abiding time till Rocket League comes out on Switch at Midnight..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If Steph is in the opening segment I'm going to a Penn State fraternity to be hazed


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I get to watch wrestling on my birthday! I hope RAW is awesome tonight lol! I hope everyone had a awesome weekend!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck was that "Real Housewives" countdown?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

So far the only guy on RAW to do ANYTHING to SD has been Kane "chokeslamming" DB.

Can that please change tonight? Like have SD preparing another invasion then they get ambushed, RAW guys ambush SD guys at their hotel. Something.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Still mad about that


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fucking Steph opening up RAW :eyeroll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> If Steph is in the opening segment I'm going to a Penn State fraternity to be hazed


Fuck, you were right :lol

Go away Steph!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ok, here we go.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Therapy said:


> If Steph is in the opening segment I'm going to a Penn State fraternity to be hazed



Bye.

:lmao


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Therapy said:


> If Steph is in the opening segment I'm going to a Penn State fraternity to be hazed


Godspeed, we'll always remember you.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Hell.... Next time my curiosity starts to get the better of me, I wish someone would Gibbs slap me...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Oh damn it. Stephanie out early to try and kill the show


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Nope. Not doing it.

See you in 10-15 minutes.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Had a feeling Stephanie was going to open the show, ugh


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Goldust with the lot is so out of place :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

AWWW GAWDAMMIT

what is that let's make me look fat dress steph is wearing :mj4


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Jesus, i hate Steph, but those Titties own my heart.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Emasculation Hour underway :kobefacepalm


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What did she do to her eyes?? I hope that is makeup.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Stephanie :mark


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I get to watch wrestling on my birthday! I hope RAW is awesome tonight lol! I hope everyone had a awesome weekend!


Happy birthday! 

Just for future reference, this will be the most uplifting wrestling related thing happening tonight.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

ffs look who it is. That bitch needs to stay off Raw.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's get Steph out of the way now actually :lol


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

Stephanie walking to the ring like a little girl. I'd think she'd try acting like a powerful business woman.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Really why caitlyn jenner back?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd is pretty lit tonight.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So what is this decision Steph is making...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Crowd is much better than last week.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> AWWW GAWDAMMIT
> 
> what is that let's make me look fat dress steph is wearing :mj4


Not even sure its the dress, her weight fluctuates a ton!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wrestling should put things on tv that Draw, entertaining or put's over talent and Stephanie does none.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Steph cunting as usual.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh now it's not an invasion

Just a raid guys

Just a raid


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

A raid.. What is this a frat house? Someone get the panties?


----------



## PNEFC-Ben (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like Raw has a sell-out crowd (or near enough) for the first time in a while


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Crowd is pretty lit tonight.


Just wait until Jason Jordan plays babyface in peril.

Edit: there we go


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"They cheer for you, sort of" :lol What do you mean, sort of? They definitely do Steph :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Those boo's for Jason Jordan :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Stephanie is insufferable fpalm


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Ouch :buried


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Steph kicking Jason Jordan off the Survivor Series team would almost make her coming out here for 20 minutes worth it


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Seriously she offers nothing, can she go away


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

My god, who cares about this?


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, Stephanie opening up the show...

uttahere

I'll see you guys tomorrow :bryanlol Off to bed I go.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Stephanie's dress is nice!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> My god, who cares about this?


Kurt Angle cares

That's his son dammit :mj2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Hahah Steph fucked up she said Kurt instead of Shane :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Another emasculation.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It's too bad it's not the 90's when it comes to this company anymore..


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did she just say

"Do you think Kurts gonna go ammono ammono with you"


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Give her the Angle slam and then break her ankle Kurt. Pleassssssssse


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Kurt, please just say fuck it much this bitch and walk out


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Why is this segment even happening.........


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Kurt break her freaking ankle


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Stephanie is looking more and more like Vince Mcmahon in drag.

And this segment is pointless. Stephanie is speaking as if she didn't lose last year or as if Smackdown invading Raw is something that's only happened during Kurt Angle's GM run.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Stephanie talking to Jason Jordan, and I'm like


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

this writing is just so bad 

can't they find anyone who can write dialogue worth a damn 

like say a 14 year old in an AP creative writing class somewhere


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Fucking hell Steph is so insufferable


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

deepelemblues said:


> Oh now it's not an invasion
> 
> Just a raid guys
> 
> Just a raid


No joke, started thinking of World of Warcraft when she kept saying raid.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Jason is probably gonna break Kurt's ankle.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

My word does this cow never stop? I quit watching for 6 months and it's the same shit.. Paige isn't worth this. I'll just go watch some old clips or something.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Shield :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

SHIELD!!!!!!!!! :woo


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Raw-Is-Botchamania said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> Just for future reference, this will be the most uplifting wrestling related thing happening tonight.












Thanks!  I have to have hope lol!


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Enough of this shit. No more Shane no more Stephanie. Fucking christ can someone for the love of god just pile driver this bitch through a table already and lets killl this pg shit!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Caption for Reigns whispering to Rollins and Ambrose:

Seriously guys, they said I'm not contagious anymore.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Thank God they ended that awful segment between the 2.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Thank you Shield for shutting Steph up.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Haha it's Steph's 3 least favourite people in the company :lmao She's had problems with all of them in the past


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Triple Powerbomb Steph and everything will be forgiven. I mean Roman already speared her, what's so bad about it?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This scene is already worthy of the "Brazzers" logo.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

And people wonder why people complain at this crap. What storyline purpose is this for. 


Okay now they are going make the Shield vs the Bar and Miz match, fine anything but her


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Every time Seth jumps over the barricade I think about this moment


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

My home crowd is loud tonight.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Roman babygirling Steph with his eyes SO. HARD.

I'm actually liking him right now


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Did Reigns just got cheered?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

Why are we spending the intro of this show putting over a legend? What's the point of this, who cares? Why aren't we putting over someone else?


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

finalnight said:


> Caption for Reigns whispering to Rollins and Ambrose:
> 
> Seriously guys, they said I'm not contagious anymore.


If there is one thing Roman's presence never was, it's infectious.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Dean don't be clenching and unclenching your first unless you're gonna pop this bitch 

please 

please pop this bitch

just shut her the hell up


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Roman :lmao

Hahahah him not wanting to get Seth in trouble :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Rollins was shaking his head at Reigns bring up Stephanie going through a table :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

End this segment!! You want to end this segment!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

New Day and The Shield will be an awesome match.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

deepelemblues said:


> Roman babygirling Steph with his eyes SO. HARD.
> 
> I'm actually liking him right now


Word. Plus the crowd is hot. :mark:

:reigns2


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Seth staring off into space like he got into a soma eating competition with Kevin Nash about 45 minutes ago :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I missed Roman I am glad he is back! He brings a certain something to the show. Hopefully Bray gets better soon too!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

lol. Someone forgot to pipe the audio through the TV.. We're only hearing the arena music


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

For once I'm totally cheering on Roman. "MAYBE THAT'S THE SECRET TO GET HIM OVER. HAVE HIM GET MY DAUGHTER!" :vince5

Seriously, she fucking needs to *stay gone.*


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Atlanta GA is a very shitty place for wrestling apparently. Cheering Roman? LOL I'm out.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy (Jan 11, 2014)

Yeah because Xavier Woods and Kofi Kingston are so menacing...


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I skipped most of that segment, only for Stephanie I assure you but caught the tail end of it. I learned 2 things:

1. Stephanie is still a cancer to any show she's on.

2. Shield vs. New Day is on. Yay!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Therapy said:


> lol. Someone forgot to pipe the audio through the TV.. We're only hearing the arena music


The cord that pipes the audio to the TV feed costs :vince$

Gotta save dat :vince$


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was dope, i'm glad they put Steph in her place, nobody ever does that.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good that Reigns' put Steph in her place. Hopefully she goes off to do some more philanthropy for a few more months.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Had stream minimized and heard "Rock Around the Clock" start playing and I thought WWE was debuting a NEW ROCKABILLY THEMED PPV :mj2


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Paige time I guess.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I LOVE that somebody finally pointed out that Steph had been gone all that time :lmao

Ah Shield, I love you guys <3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brother Reigns cutting a good promo and being cheered :banderas*


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

Pointless opening fpalm


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Booker T has finally reached "so bad he's good" territory with me. 

Can't believe Roman got unanimously cheered by the crowd. This Shield reunion is more effective than I thought it'd be. Wonder if Roman can keep the crowds on his side once they split up again.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

drougfree said:


> Pointless opening fpalm


"This is what we call FILLER."

A bold move Cotton, opening the show with FILLER. Let's see if it pays off.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Romans promo was good and I love when the talent get to argue with Steph :lol


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Stephanie's dress is nice!


Gay


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

American_Nightmare said:


> Paige time I guess.


Giggity.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Brother Reigns cutting a good promo and being cheered :banderas*


Probably the only reason The Shield was reformed, so he can be over again. It's not working so much when he's alone :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kurt will eventually put Stephanie in an ankle lock, leading to Triple H/Angle at Mania.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Booker T has finally reached "so bad he's good" territory with me.
> 
> Can't believe Roman got unanimously cheered by the crowd. This Shield reunion is more effective than I thought it'd be. Wonder if Roman can keep the crowds on his side once they split up again.


He was also off tv for a few weeks and in a segment with the most hated person in the entire company, Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. There goes my interest.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Mickie's gear is cute now lol!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

If this goes the way I think it will, Nia getting a spot over Bayley on the team after throwing a temper tantrum :lol


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

Mickie James in shorts.:zayn3


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I forgot Dana Brooke was still employed, yet they released Emma.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Did Mickie james fuck Tanaka and steal his old ring gear?


----------



## djpiccalo (Jan 28, 2015)

MrJT said:


> That was dope, i'm glad they put Steph in her place, nobody ever does that.


Demanding a match isn't putting anyone else in their place. Wrestlers do that every week, it's pretty much how Angle gets matches arranged.

For all the shit I've had to watch with Steph in it over the past years I need to see her be piledrivered through a table balanced on top of ladders or something similar for it to be worth it.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Bayley


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Yay Bayley!  Hopefully she gets on the team!


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Mickie! :mark:


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Did I hear Booker T wrong? Or did he really just say "All about sex and reps."


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's hailing pretty hard here right now. I hope my TV signal holds up for The Shield's match *hopes*


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Man, my mind is in the gutter for a second I thought Booker T said sex and reps I was like what, but then I realized he said sets and reps.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Hm, no Paige. Yet that is.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only thing that can make this segment interesting is if Paige shows up.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> He was also off tv for a few weeks and in a segment with the most hated person in the entire company, Stephanie McMahon.


True but he's returned from a hiatus to a chorus of boos before. I've heard both Roman and Steph boo'd in segments together before but this time they sided with Roman. Either this was a once off or they've actually made a bit of progress with Roman thanks to the Shield reunion. Time will tell.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> And people wonder why people complain at this crap. What storyline purpose is this for.
> 
> 
> Okay now they are going make the Shield vs the Bar and Miz match, fine anything but her


 Exactly, I was actually interested in what it was building to only to be disappointed and let out a groan when TS's music hit. They have nothing to do with the 5 v 5 matches, they should be focusing on The New Day.

But you've got to insert them into everything and give them a pop for standing up for Kurt and crapping on Steph. 

Bleh.

At least they didn't hide the purpose of this reunion by having Roman speak on their behalf as Dean and Ambrose sat back.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Is i just me or is Dana Brooke finally losing weight? She looks slightly less bloated


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why does Mickie STILL have those ugly bell bottom things as part of her outfit this week? Her gear would look so much better without them...


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Man, my mind is in the gutter for a second I thought Booker T said sex and reps I was like what, but then I realized he said sets and reps.


Not going to lie, I thought the same...


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> True but he's returned from a hiatus to a chorus of boos before. I've heard both Roman and Steph boo'd in segments together before but this time they sided with Roman. Either this was a once off or they've actually made a bit of progress with Roman thanks to the Shield reunion. Time will tell.


He was booed a couple times with the Shield before he got sick, too. This also just might be a crowd that likes him. There are some, just not many.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Exactly I was actually interested in what it was leading to, ended up groaning when I heard The Shield's music. They have nothing to do with the 5 v 5 matches, they should be focusing on The New Day.
> 
> But you've got to insert them into everything and give them a pop for standing for Kurt and crapping on Steph. Bleh.


Actually I was talking about her, she was obviously going to fire him.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Actually I was talking about her, she was obviously going to fire him.


 I actually wanted Jordan to come out, at least that made storyline sense :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Steph is so annoying, I would literally cheer ANYBODY who came out and shut her up :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

somerandomfan said:


> Not going to lie, I thought the same...


I'm not the only one! :grin2:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Match seems solid so far.

What's up with Cole's mic?


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

GO MICKIE!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mickie's gear is cute but I'm still not a fan of the bell bottoms. But someone told me they help kicks look better and hide botches better so now I look at them differently.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asuka gonna kill Dana :mark :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:mark: Dat neckbreaker.. :mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Dana has a death wish...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Dana is an idiot :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Asuka killing Dana. Awe, that brings back good times from NXT.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

ASUKA KILLED DANA :YES


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Bayley wins.

Asuka v Dana after SS?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm Mickie beat with a shitty belly to belly.. Ugh..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

YAY BAYLEY WON!!!!  :bayley


----------



## Lethal Evans (Dec 18, 2013)

Can someone tell me how Jason Jordan is Kurt Angles son?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Boring. Just bring Paige out so I can skip the rest please.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now that they fired Emma, Dana is next in line to lose to Asuka. :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Welp. If it wasn't painfully obvious that The Raw Women was gonna win it at SS then it's obvious now.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

This match was looking solid match and my stream died on me (my TV service is out)


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Mickie should be on that team instead of Alicia Fox


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Battle for pride fpalm

Nothing else lol.. thought they might have added something..


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Therapy said:


> fpalm Mickie beat with a shitty belly to belly.. Ugh..


She literally got beat with a slap recently.

Least the belly to belly is a damn finisher :lmao


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I don't think Nia was feeling the hug lol! She was like nope!


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

dana made a slight error


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Really no point in Mickie being around anymore. I'm guessing she's holding on for a Mania check.


----------



## thebat2 (Mar 6, 2010)

Stupid Dana forgot all those ass whoopins' she got in NXT.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

All that hype for Paige to return today :lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

No Paige :tripsblessed


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Looks like we have Asuka's next mini feud with Dana. I like it. Go back and watch their match in NXT. It was about 10 minutes of Asuka killing Dana and it was glorious.

AJ vs. Brock :mark .


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

There you go, Bayley!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> She literally got beat with a slap recently.
> 
> Least the belly to belly is a damn finisher :lmao


You do make a point.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Bayley is so bad, will they ever stop pushing her???


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Cena is on team Smackdown?? I thought he was a Raw guy now??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

"Original" Shield? They've always been original WWE, none of those fill-ins were actually members :lol


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

I literally stayed to 4 am only for Paige lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Enzo and Gulak next.

Did they switch hour 1 and 3 this week?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

What if Paige shows up in whatever segment Alexa is in.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena is on team Smackdown?? I thought he was a Raw guy now??


He is a free agent he can be on whatever show he wants/creative wants him on.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

KO & Zayn vs. New Day still on, so I assume everything is fine on that front.

Drew Gulak is in the house. Which means it's time for a Powerpoint Presentation bitches!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh my...Enzo is next...ugh


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Joseph92 said:


> Cena is on team Smackdown?? I thought he was a Raw guy now??


 Vince doesn't remember at this point.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAEley Won <3*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930245079893020672


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh God Stephanie is back being her absolute worst. I hope we don't have to bear week after week of her emasculating Angle now.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Guess the rumors about Paige were at least partially wrong.

:lmao at Asuka knocking Dana unconscious, that's what she needs to start doing some more.

Wanted Mickie to win, Bayley would have been better off in the long run losing. Looks like the status quo with her will continue.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

If Paige comes back tonight that would be so awesome! They might be waiting for something though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Oh God Stephanie is back being her absolute worst. I hope we don't have to bear week after week of her emasculating Angle now.


Buckle up cuz it's gonna be a long ride.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

MrEvans said:


> Can someone tell me how Jason Jordan is Kurt Angles son?


When two people who really work with one another get together and they really love making idiotic story lines they get really close at the desk and feverishly share paper as they scribble nonsense... After 9 minutes of writing and no one having the sense to say "no, this blows!" a shitty wrestling story line is born!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Drew Gulak is next, please no chanting.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Is Enzo wearing leather pants?

fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246557127016448


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

A 2 fucking hour kickoff show? GTFO.. Stop saturating the programming.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

In before people try to shit talk Enzo being on the pre-show like the CWs weren't there or not on the card at all before him.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246557127016448


:lmao That's great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well time to mute this until Enzo is done


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930247308943470593

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246903551406080
:lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Does Enzo realise he's on the kick-off show, not the actual PPV? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

So Enzo will face Raw's biggest draw in the pre show? This company.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Is Enzo wearing leather pants?
> 
> fpalm


Considering the alternative is leopard print sweats with a poop emoji on the butt, I’ll take the leather pants. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

It's a shame Enzo can't wrestle. If he could, he'd be one of the top stars in the business


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246557127016448

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246903551406080

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930247308943470593


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

What else is gonna be on the pre show if it's 2 hours? :yawn


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please let Gulak dress up like Big Cass for now on.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kofi's tweet is kinda weak, poop jokes? Really... fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> What else is gonna be on the pre show if it's 2 hours? :yawn


Hopefully the womans match.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

MC 16 said:


> So Enzo will face Raw's biggest draw in the pre show? This company.


You trolling right?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Gulak actually serves as a great foil for Enzo. It was actually smart to put them together. They did something right. Don't know what it is about this particular time around Survivor Series but why can't we see this level of effort the rest of the damn year?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

New Day probably spent all day coming up with those tweets


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246903551406080


:ha @ Kofi!!! That’s fucking great.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Abisial said:


> You trolling right?


Um, Kalisto's main event got the best ratings it had for a while. Recognise. 



But yeah, I'm kidding.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Hopefully the womans match.


:bryanlol

Which one? Lol.. I thought about that for a minute but I doubt Asuka will be on a preshow.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> :bryanlol
> 
> Which one? Lol.. I thought about that for a minute but I doubt Asuka will be on a preshow.


The 5 on 5 would be good for the pre show, but we will have to sit through that match on the main card :rusev


----------



## DoctorWhosawhatsit (Aug 23, 2016)

Law said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246557127016448


:nowords

Yeah, well played Big E.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The Original Shield again :lmao

Cole, New Day accepted already :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Late post



-PerfectDarkness- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930242201262493698


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Jedah said:


> Gulak actually serves as a great foil for Enzo. It was actually smart to put them together. They did something right. Don't know what it is about this particular time around Survivor Series but why can't we see this level of effort the rest of the damn year?


I agree with your last sentence. I haven't been this excited to watch all year :lol


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

The tag team champ match will be on the pre show


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> New Day probably spent all day coming up with those tweets


24 hours well spent.



So Gulak should be CW is a few months, he is excellent, he works well with the gimmick.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

The “original” Shield. fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Gulak being wreckless! :cuss:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Tozawa probably has the best Suicide Dive in the business today.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246557127016448
> ...


This, is why these guys will never be taken seriously.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930247308943470593
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930246903551406080
> :lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> The 5 on 5 would be good for the pre show, but we will have to sit through that match on the main card :rusev


Considering it's painfully obvious which team is winning, it's pretty much skippable at this point :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'd forgotten about Miz vs Corbin. Maybe they can put that match on the preshow :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'd forgotten about Miz vs Corbin. Maybe they can put that match on the preshow :lol


I like that idea


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

I love Drew Gulak.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Surely they're not doing Miz vs Corbin on the main show instead of Usos vs Shesaro


----------



## JDP2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> This, is why these guys will never be taken seriously.


I knor right? The Shield are three cool looking bad asses while the New Day are a trio of faries prancing around like flaming homos.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## Genesis 1.0 (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

AngryConsumer said:


> The “original” Shield. fpalm fpalm fpalm


They'd be right though. But there shouldn't have had other house show shield members. 



I miss the WM ad's that changed every week like WM 28 ads, those were great.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I hope the show picks up, it's been pretty meh so far for a go home to a Big 4 PPV.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Mojo in a Commercial <3.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

fpalm.. Steph re-caps.. Fuck off with this bitch


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

First time watching Raw live in a while. Can’t believe how many recaps and commercials already in one hour.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

We need to hear more of this bitch just an hour later? Shut the fuck up!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jordan, Balor, Angle, Joe, and Braun all standing side by side.

.....One of these things is not like the others.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's so weird seeing everybody just chatting it up all casual :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Really hope they let Joe look strong at SS and get some eliminations.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

:braun


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh Bray is back too.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Braun with Angle's catchphrase.

:lmao

Jesus.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

'Member when people were actually happy that bitch Stephanie returned? I 'member. :tripsscust

Based Braun better destroy Kane, damn it.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Stephanie really wants to be Vince doesn't she? Does his same "Welcome to Monday Night Raw!" intro, even tries to have the same gruff in her voice, she also does the "insert superstars name....You're FIRED!!". Bitch just go get a sex change and tell a plastic surgeon you wanna look like Vince and be done with it already, she already has the balls.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

yeah Bray is back to job to Jordan


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Balor and Joe teaming up 
:bjpenn


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

The Shield aren't in the main event????

Ok, calling New Day showing up now for sure.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930253530384011264


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

SAMCRO said:


> Stephanie really wants to be Vince doesn't she? Does his same "Welcome to Monday Night Raw!" intro, even tries to have the same gruff in her voice, she also does the "insert superstars name....You're FIRED!!".


It's so cringe how much like Vince she's trying to be when she does all that. She's trying too hard.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Strawman! :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol welp I was certainly wrong about Kane's big wins leading to a Braun vs Kane PPV blow off match


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

So the Shield match is happening now then.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:braun SMASH KANE


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol anyone else getting a Joel Gertner vibe from Axel with that neckbrace?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Axel still with the neck pad. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What's the main event?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

JDP2016 said:


> I knor right? The Shield are three cool looking bad asses while the New Day are a trio of faries prancing around like flaming homos.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


This match is more predictable than AJ vs Brock. Will still be good though based on match quality alone, but I'll never take New Day seriously.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> What's the main event?


Strowman vs Kane


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Dear God Miz has flubbed about 5 times now, lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Miz, once again, bringing that heat! :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Miz is getting real old, boring.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Kane main eventing over The Shield, lol. Come on, WWE...


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Cesaro arrives to try and save the segment


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Kane main eventing over The Shield, lol. Come on, WWE...


The Shield guys main event everything, not a big deal.

Braun deserves it.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I don't get why Title shot is a banned word, it's easier to say then opportunities.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ok so Shield is facing Miz & Bar at SS or facing New Day? I’m lost. :wtf2


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Crucial said:


> Strawman! :lol


*STRAWWWWWWWW!!!!*


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

corbin :buried


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Strowman vs Kane


 k

That means Brock will be the bottom of the second hour if Miz/Bar-TS is now.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Kane main eventing over The Shield, lol. Come on, WWE...


Third hour is a lost cause, they have been putting the most important programs at the end of the second hour for a while now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Ok so Shield is facing Miz & Bar at SS or facing New Day? I’m lost. :wtf2


They're facing Miz & Shesaro tonight, and New Day at SS.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Ok so Shield is facing Miz & Bar at SS or facing New Day? I’m lost. :wtf2


New Day at Survivor Series. The Miz and Bar tonight on Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Kane main eventing over The Shield, lol. Come on, WWE...


 Makes sense as SD's 5 will invade for that match.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I can't take Cesaro seriously with the mouth guard in STILL :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cesaro still with the mouse guard talking :lmao


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

At least they're somewhat building up to TS's reunion match :draper2


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> They're facing Miz & Shesaro tonight, and New Day at SS.





Architect-Rollins said:


> New Day at Survivor Series. The Miz and Bar tonight on Raw.


Thank you both. 

That doesn’t bode well for Owens and Sami at SS. 

:fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So does Cesaro have to keep that mouthguard in his mouth at all times? I mean fuck surely he can take it out to fucking talk can't he?


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> Miz is getting real old, boring.


I like Miz but, I'm kind of over him at this point

And to be honest, he's not the same without Maryse :hayden3


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I love how Cesaro talking with a mouth piece is probably just one big rib.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Well, hey The Miz and The Bar, I can finally unmute the TV after 70 minutes of show..


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Mugging of Cena said:


> That doesn’t bode well for Owens and Sami at SS.
> 
> :fuck


They're both in the dog house right now with Vince so...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

AT SURVIVOR SERIOUS


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> Third hour is a lost cause, they have been putting the most important programs at the end of the second hour for a while now.


This goes back to CM Punk being the 10 Oclock Champion..


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Ceasro with the Gum Shields is very silly.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I think Miz might be close to a forehead vein burst there..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is terrible.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I like Miz but, I'm kind of over him at this point
> 
> And to be honest, he's not the same without Maryse :hayden3


He needs to lose the belt, it's been like two straight years.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They're both in the dog house right now with Vince so...


:Cry

I was still holding out hope that was all a work.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Sheamus and Cesaro are only tag champs again because of this Shield reunion, which is sad.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> I like Miz but, I'm kind of over him at this point
> 
> And to be honest, he's not the same without Maryse :hayden3


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah we get it Miz let's get on with it already.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Shield vs Miz/Shesaro match HAS to end in shenanigans cos neither side should lose - Shield shouldn't lose their first match back and Miz/Shesaro losing would look bad going into SS.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Natalya's face :lol Trying to act so hard and tough :lol

Anyways, Raw totally invading SD tomorrow night.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Well that was off. 


Is Miz ill this week?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Poor Bo and Axel being left in the cold by Miz because of his hard-on for The Bar.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> He needs to lose the belt, it's been like two straight years.


Maryse getting pregnant was a blessing in disguise for that reason :lol I'm sure Miz will take time off and drop the title beforehand. It would be so REFRESHING to see a new IC champ. As long as said person is interesting lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Maryse getting pregnant was a blessing in disguise for that reason :lol I'm sure Miz will take time off and drop the title beforehand. It would be so REFRESHING to see a new IC champ. As long as said person is interesting lol


:braun or :rollins


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Big E: "Suffering Succotash" :HA :HA


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

:heston at Big E referencing Roman's sufferin' succotash promo in that tweet.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


The TRUE goddess :tripsblessed :book


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm not a troll. I really want the New Day to beat the Shield as Survivor Series. Shield is a short-reunion thing, New Day is still running and over.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HBKRollins said:


> :braun or :rollins


I never considered Rollins...





I like it :bjpenn


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Funny that a cat said sufferin succotash but they are "hounds"


Styles vs Lesanr :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm glad Jinder isn't in the main event anymore but I still can't find it in myself to care about Brock being on Raw :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I really hope Styles shows up on this Raw


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Styles better come out to confront Lesnar so the we don't just get a long and tedious Heyman promo.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm almost tempted to buy WWE 2K18 just to kick some ass online.

But Overwatch is good enough. lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Man, I did NOT miss Bray at all...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

So... what happened to sister abigail


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Oh yeah Bray is back I forgot about the whole Abigail thing.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, Bray is here...


....yep...


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> So... what happened to sister abigail


Got herpes.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Sister Abigal is here!!!! :mark


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> I'm almost tempted to buy WWE 2K18 just to kick some ass online.
> 
> But *Overwatch is good enough*. lol



Agree, I am collecting boxes myself


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Honestly, Bray getting sick was the best thing to happen to him and Balor. That gimmick match at No Mercy would've killed both of their struggling career's in WWE. Bray's permanently.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least it is directly into the match without any titantron promo.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

As much as Bray has been damaged, he really should be in this match on Sunday.

And honestly, I could see that happening because I don't see Jordan beating Bray clean.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jordan still getting boos :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Bray and Jason Jordan? what a fucking snooze fest.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

BRAY!






:tripsscust


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Is it okay to be Wyatt? 

I think not.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

If Bray Wyatt loses to Jordan I'm dragging my brain hemorrhaging ass back to a Penn State fraternity and dying at the bottom of a flight of stairs..


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oh no, Bray isn't gonna use Sister Abigail anymore? What a crying shame. :kappa


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Bray calling Jordan "kiddo" lol.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

People can say what they want about Bray but his entrance is really good and always makes me interested in his matches.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> So... what happened to sister abigail


She died or something.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> People can say what they want about Bray but his entrance is really good and always makes me interested in his matches.


It bugs me that he blows out that lantern he carries, like bitch we can clearly see its fucking LED


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

MC 16 said:


> People can say what they want about Bray but his entrance is really good and always makes me interested in his matches.


WWE completely destroyed Bray's aura. It used to be so good.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

What if the reason Jordan gets pushed so hard is because he’s Vince’s son...

:jericho2


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Bray needs something to help his character. Not sure what though.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Bray needs something to help his character. Not sure what though.


He needs to be repackaged.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jordan with the roll up win....


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> It bugs me that he blows out that lantern he carries, like bitch we can clearly see its fucking LED


You got to believe.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

JJ wins.

Can't lie, I marked :mark


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Crowd lowkey turning on JJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jason Jordan might be the biggest nerd on the entire roster. Considering today's roster, that's saying ALOT.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here I come.. Home sweet home..


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Therapy said:


> If Bray Wyatt loses to Jordan I'm dragging my brain hemorrhaging ass back to a Penn State fraternity and dying at the bottom of a flight of stairs..


So did you book your plane ticket?


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

>"Thank You Bray" chants


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

What a terrible Fucking build up to any of the main matches. Disgraceful.


----------



## misterxbrightside (Sep 16, 2015)

Kurt’s acting is amazingly terrible :lol


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Jordan is out of Survivor Series now?


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao The rollup strikes again.

Bray is such a geek.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Here I come.. Home sweet home..


Quit while you're ahead, man. It's just not your night :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Bray going old school and using the "ring posts" to do some damage to the legs.

Thank you Wyatt :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Thank you Wyatt" :lol :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Poor Kurt having to be tied to this geek.

fpalm

"Thank you Wyatt" chants are LOUD as fuck.

:lmao


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Where's this crowd at? they live. 

Also can't believe i missed Jordan's first big win., and not even Booker was hating. I'm a fake fan


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Cya, Jordan. :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Thank you Wyatt chants LMFAO


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Goodbye chants :ha


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

fucking lol they had bray lose


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

This Jordan kid has what it takes..

Also, Bray Wyatt face turn..


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope Jordan gets replaced at Survivor Series.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

OMG they're chanting "Thank You Wyatt!"

They fucked up big time with him.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The boos and chants LOL.

Bray is face!!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Now singing na na na na goodbye...crowd is savage af :lmao


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Come on smarks... Thank you Wyatt..


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> He needs to be repackaged.


I think the idea of a Bray Wyatt type is interesting but something definitely needs to change. I'm not sure what type of gimmick though.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yeah they probably replace Jordan now.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Na Na Na Na hey hey hey goodbye


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

"Thank you Wyatt' chants

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Holy fuck Jason Jordan is so fucking terrible. Reigns is better.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Atlanta is savage


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think the idea of a Bray Wyatt type is interesting but something definitely needs to change. I'm not sure what type of gimmick though.


I think it's just to little to late to carry on with his gimmick, it's just so beyond dead.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wyatt loses to everyone. That'll get him over


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

A killer ending is if they had AJ show up on Raw and nail Brock with a Phenomenal Forearm to end the show.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

So Jordan's out, and Paige doing a surprise entry in the Men's 5-on-5 main event?


Guarantee WWE aint happy Lucha Underground pushing intergender matches to new limits.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mild boos and "Hey Hey Hey, Goodbye!" chants for Jordan, yet a solid pop and "Thank you Wyatt!" cheers for Bray. :mj4

Amazing that JJ's been on RAW as a singles guy for 4 months and yet the only remote investment they've made into him is billing him as Angle's son.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Who's there to replace Jason Jordan at this point? It can't be Bray. He just lost.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> I think it's just to little to late to carry on with his gimmick, it's just so beyond dead.


Well it wouldn't be the first time he has changed gimmicks.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930262482370805760


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Just give Bray moppy, he'd be over like rover.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I think it's time to turn Jason Jordan now, he is getting boos and people cheer when he is hurt. That's bad.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> Wyatt loses to everyone. That'll get him over


Amazing how he still is over.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Jason Jordan can still compete with a broken freakin' leg!


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Amazing how he still is over.


He is one of the most boring things on RAW, his momentum died long time ago. I think its just people shitting on JJ


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Welp, here comes the pain! :brock


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Fuck.

Off.

Lesnar.

Take your fat boring midget with you.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"I deserve this...dad."

What is this Full House? :lol


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I wish there was more of an element of improv during the show sometimes.

Like Jordan throwing in a line about "Nobody believes in me, these people cheered when I got hurt"

Or some shit.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

yay a paul heyman promo while brock stands there and runs in place for 10 minutes.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God I'm going to mark the fuck out if AJ is here tonight.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

What if Jordan's been a mole for Smackdown the whole time?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hopefully Heyman trashes Mahal one last time.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Not really sure what they're trying to do with JJ. Are they wanting him to be another Roman because he has a good look? I just don't get splitting him from Chad. I really don't. His reactions have been getting worse and worse. 

Great, about the hear the same old Heyman promo...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Tsvetoslava said:


> He is one of the most boring things on RAW, his momentum died long time ago. I think its just people shitting on JJ


He's over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think Angle lets him wrestle and it ends up costing RAW the match leading to conflict with Steph and then Triple H.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

THE BEAST!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

AJ please come out. :mark


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Please.. For the love of god let Brock talk


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

See that, Brock smiled. Even he's happy about facing AJ......and I'm not totally not reaching at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wow. More 'Suplex City' chants than I thought there would be.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Damn at the dueling AJ/Brock chants. This match is going to be hype at Survivor Series.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm loving the hell out of this crowd tonight.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930264014353027073


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I don't see how you can enjoy this repetitive GARBAGE that spews from Heyman's mouth.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

I got to admit, I felt sorry for JJ a bit even though it was cringy as fuck. 


Lesnar vs Styles :mark :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm already bored and Heyman is only up to point #2...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

If AJ Styles came out, he's gonna get one hell of a pop.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

I wish people will stop marking for Heyman so they can get rid of this lazy Brock booking..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AJ should come out here


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Brock already lost count at 1?


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Of all the must-see dream matches lately, Lesnar/Styles wasn't even on my radar. Excited for it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please let AJ be there! :mark:


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Another typical boring Lesnar Heyman segment. Switched to Knicks Cavs instead. Things getting heated there!


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Brock's got some scruff lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

A proposal in the crowd shitting on this feud.

:lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

That was awesome, lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Heyman's improvising game :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh good grief Paul, Savage!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Brock's got some scruff lol!


The bear look is comming back :mark


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

A marriage proposal at a WWE event? Come on now.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Heyman:lmao

:sodone


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Marriage Proposal > Paul Heyman Promo


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm probably being naive here...(plus I have a few drinks in me) but I wonder if that was legit injury to Jordan there.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol The wedding proposal might be the best crowd shitting I've ever seen


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Heyman's promo is so dull, somebody decided to propose instead of listening :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"I don't give a shit about your wedding." 

:brock


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:ti


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

My boyfriend would get slapped for proposing during a potential AJ segment fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

:lmao :lmao :lmao fucking Heyman. :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Heyman putting over AJ big. Compare that to how he buried Jinder weeks ago.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Opps he said promo. Isn't that a taboo word these days?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

BASED Paul putting over A.J. da Gawd *and* burying some mark and his soon-to-be waifu in the same promo. :tucky


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

zzzzzzzzzzzzz....

Let's move on Heyman.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

You can’t be in GA, hype up Lesnar/Styles at SS and not have AJ make an appearance.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Nevermind my previous...this backstage segment pretty confirms the injury was a work...carry on


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930265253065187328


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

WWE would be so fucking dumb to not have Aj Styles appearing right now.


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Amazing how he still is over.


His reaction depends on the battery power of everyone's phone at the very moment he comes out. Outside of that, he is trash. TRASH!


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God this would of been so much fucking better with AJ being here but instead we get this long winded Heyman promo....this company has no fucking clue.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> The bear look is comming back :mark


He looks like a viking to me with a beard. That is not a bad thing lol!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

No AJ?

Some 'feud.'

:mj4


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Yeah, that was dumb.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Brock being nice and shaking hands with fans. What's up with him? :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What a dumb fucking move on WWE’s part here... fpalm fpalm


----------



## Bink77 (Nov 9, 2014)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> He's over.


No, he isnt. His entrance is at best.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

So AJ and Brock aren't even going to meet in the ring before their match fpalm

God this company is completely useless.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I missed the proposal, what was Heyman's response?


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Lykos said:


> Yeah, that was dumb.


The new tagline

WWE Raw: Yeah, that was dumb


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ridiculous promo...they've gotta stop just having brock show up on RAW and do absolutely nothing.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Wow, that accomplished absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Totally lame to not have Styles there in some capacity.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930265702807867392


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Brock trying to intimidate that little boy :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Brock shaking hands with fans is weird to see. It such a professional looking handshake lol!


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> He looks like a viking to me with a beard. That is not a bad thing lol!


He had this look in one of his mma fights and I say he looked badass. I think he said in a interview he prefer the beard but Sable doesn't. :shrug


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Maybe Brock will show up on Smackdown tomorrow?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Brock's an asshole, but he's at least go times for the kids, lol.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Isn't SD coming home from Europe today? Wouldn't expect anyone from the blue brand to show up tonight.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Nothing exciting has really happened. Is SVS this weekend or just some high school gym event?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> If AJ Styles came out, he's gonna get one hell of a pop.


 And of course he doesn't show up :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Survivor Series shouldn't be considered a 'Big 4' PPV anymore. It just seems so much less important than SummerSlam, Rumble, and WM.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> His reaction depends on the battery power of everyone's phone at the very moment he comes out. Outside of that, he is trash. TRASH!


Ok


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

Brock don't like peoples...but on his free time, one on one...he's actually pretty cool.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

They wasted one of the two segments they had to sell the match.

This needed a physical confrontation.

Only good thing is Heyman put AJ over big time.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> Maybe Brock will show up on Smackdown tomorrow?


Its a little bit hard to believe that Brock will make 3 appearances for one single week, isnt it:serious:


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

The dude in the blue :lol


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> No AJ?
> 
> Some 'feud.'
> 
> :mj4


especially odd when AJ is not only underdog, but has shown since being in the E he is more than capable of holding his own on the mic, even against Miz and Cena. 

Funny, I remember very early on, TNA thought AJ Styles needed VINCE RUSSO as a mouthpiece (I capitalize that because, while Russo's life rants are golden, he is one of the worst authority promos I have seen. Not the worst, but up there)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> He had this look in one of his mma fights and I say he looked badass. I think he said in a interview he prefer the beard but Sable doesn't. :shrug


He did look cool. Hopefully it comes back for Survivor Series at least. Sable might not like how it feels. Sometimes a scruffy beard can be itchy against other peoples skin. Like if I kiss my Dad on the cheek it feels itchy if he has a beard so I can see why Sable might not be a fan.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"The original shield"... Stop it please.. This isn't the NWO or the 4 Horsemen.. There was never any other formation of the group.. Just fucking stop it


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lol security is so trash


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Bink77 said:


> No, he isnt. His entrance is at best.


Yes, he is. Always has been. He was the most over guy on the roster at one point.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Anyone else just see some guy in the crowd get thrown in the back by the security, lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins did his roll over the guardrail.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth did the ninja roll!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

TD Stinger said:


> Anyone else just see some guy in the crowd get thrown in the back by the security, lol.


Security was pissed, but he should've been stopped him lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ShowStopper said:


> Rollins did his roll over the guardrail.
> 
> :mark: :mark:


I noticed that too and marked instantly :mark:


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

The fuck is that guy doing? :lol


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Is "The Original Shied" their official name now? 


Again, why are they wasting the return on a raw no one will remember in two weeks?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Therapy said:


> "The original shield"... Stop it please.. This isn't the NWO or the 4 Horsemen.. There was never any other formation of the group.. Just fucking stop it


Angle and Trips are clearly shield members now, they had gear


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Booker is talking a complete bunch of shit as usual :lmao I loved Corey trying to cover up for him but it didn't work too well lol.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Would the "original Shield" imply that Kurt Angle is canonically a Shield member? That is hilarious :maury :maury :maury


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

You know what would be great? If they struggle to execute tag team moves correctly on purpose since they have't teamed together for years. But I guess not.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Booker :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Ric Flair is at Raw tonight? I wonder if he will be at Smackdown also? (they will be in Charlotte, North Carolina I believe)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Shield = Reigns, Rollins and Ambrose. Drop the whole "the original Shield" talk Cole.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Booker can stop talking at anytime, pls.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Booker is drunk


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Damn Booker is like a parrot, talking non-stop.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The announcers are terrible tonight. Only good announcer they have is Graves and Cole and Booker are talking a hell of alot more tonight, sadly.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Seth and Dean though :mark:


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol wtf is booker on about


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)




----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

I miss Ambrollins


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Cole desperately trying to put over Sin Cara.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

wkc_23 said:


> Booker can stop talking at anytime, pls.


Wasn't Booker supposed to be temporary on commentary? Is he permanent now?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Not even paying attention to this match, it feels like a filler.

They have put very little effort into the show so far.

Where the fuck is SD?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

This is a waste of The Shield.

Just make them single handedly destroy the whole smackdown roster.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I miss Ambrollins


They're still here. Working as a well oiled tag team as usual


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Damn Booker is like a parrot, talking non-stop.


As a rib, they oughta throw up a clock they call a "glitch" anytime Booker gets rolling to time some of his rants. I fully believe that chastising of Angle at TLC lasted at least 5 straight minutes.

Reminds me of when the Honky Tonk Man was briefly in the booth for those that remember that.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

To those complaining about Styles being AWOL, just remember that in the span of just *1 month*:

- At HIAC, he saved that bald(ing) coward Corbin from being a perpetual dumpster fire
- He saved TLC and Balor by giving them the MOTN after flying in from outside of the country
- He saved the WWE Title and one of SS' main events from The Maha-blah-ja

Although he's phenomenal, he can only save this fucking company so many times because he's only human after all.

:draper2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL Miz hiding behind the guy in a neck brace, Dean contemplating what to do then hitting Axel anyway :lmao Miz running away :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Law said:


> Where the fuck is SD?


Probably gets involved during the main event, which gives more reason for RAW to invade SD tomorrow.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Booker T is hilarious and makes no sense most of the time. Then sometimes he says something and is right and it just surprises me.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Booker T :ha


Anyway. Miz ran off GOOD. The Bar left him out to dry, why not do the same.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> Booker can stop talking at anytime, pls.


I wish BotchAMania produced an entire new show revolving purely around the insane and head scratching shit that comes out of his mouth. It's ashame because most just tune him out and ignore him at this point; but if you pay attention to him he's really bat shit insane..


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

I am sort of shocked this forum didn't crash after Heyman said Balor was, along with AJ, the best in ring performer of this generation.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> I miss Ambrollins


 Those dives to the outside like lackeys as Roman stands front and center doing nothing :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Probably gets involved during the main event, which gives more reason for RAW to invade SD tomorrow.


 Gotta admit this show has been lame without them.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seems like the best part of the match was when they went to commercial.

fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> They're still here. Working as a well oiled tag team as usual.


Still hate the fact that they lost the tag titles. Makes me think WWE is going to give up on them as a team and focus on The Shield as a whole, by which I mean Roman and his two henchmen.

When they had the titles, they had something that was just theirs- something that separated them from Reigns, but we've seen how they've been booked in Reigns absence. WWE has purposely made it look as though they can't do shit without Roman.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Of course Miz came back during the commercial break fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

One of my friends was adamant last week that Roman wasn't returning this week and that The Shield vs New Day wouldn't happen. Now I can't WAIT for him to get online so I can rub it in his face :lmao


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Probably gets involved during the main event, which gives more reason for RAW to invade SD tomorrow.


I hope that happens, but I doubt it will.Vince doesn't like sending Raw guys to Smackdown.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That superkick by Seth.

:mark:


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Wow this match is very disinteresting. This is why it shouldn't be on Raw


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This is a standard TV tag match. Why waste the reunion on this shit?

Ugh, it's time for Roman to clear house.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> Survivor Series shouldn't be considered a 'Big 4' PPV anymore. It just seems so much less important than SummerSlam, Rumble, and WM.


The Rumble should be included, because for the most part, that shit has sucked for years now.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ROMAN IS THE GLUE THAT KEEPS IT ALL TOGETHER :ha


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> Still hate the fact that they lost the tag titles. Makes me think WWE is going to give up on them as a team and focus on The Shield as a whole, by which I mean Roman and his two henchmen.
> 
> When they had the titles, they had something that was just theirs- something that separated them from Reigns, but we've seen how they've been booked in Reigns absence. WWE has purposely made it look as though they can't do shit without Roman.


Oh I 100% agree. The loss last week left a bad taste in my mouth. I said from the beginning when the Shield reformed that I didn't want Seth and Dean's tag team title reign to be sabotaged, and well that's exactly what happened. I'm hoping the Shield thing will be done soon because I liked Seth and Dean doing their own thing. Not having to live behind Roman, again.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Did Booker call Roman "Somolian"!!??

LOL.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

And here comes Roman to dominate everyone and pickup the pinfall. God I seriously hate this guy more then I ever hated Cena.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

SO MANY CLOTHESLINES. Do something diffrent ffs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh I 100% agree. The loss last week left a bad taste in my mouth. I said from the beginning when the Shield reformed that I didn't want Seth and Dean's tag team title reign to be sabotaged, and well that's exactly what happened. I'm hoping the Shield thing will be done soon because I liked Seth and Dean doing their own thing. Not having to live behind Roman, again.


Yep. Seth and Dean together is easily the most enjoyable thing in the entire company for me.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What a lame reunion match.

** 1/2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love how Seth just laughed in Miz's face, that cackle


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Great match :mark:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Why is the ref allowing this? :lol


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Eat those finishers and pin, Miz. You chump.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Did Booker call Roman "Somolian"!!??
> 
> LOL.


LMFAO 
:heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Talk about underwhelming reunions.


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Damn those OOOOAAH are getting louder.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Very standard tv match. Nothing special at all. Why couldn't the just wait?



Way to protect your Intercontinental champion. Ughhh


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Trophies said:


> Why is the ref allowing this? :lol


Was wondering the same.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

eva maryse wont be happy :lol


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

I’m honestly stunned that the powers that be in the back didn’t have Jojo announce them as “The Original Shield”. :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Very standard tv match. Nothing special at all. Why couldn't the just wait.


 Yep, what a way to kill their return for SS. For some lame ass standard tag match fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh, that end made me smile, seeing how happy the boys are to be back together  I haven't seen Roman smile like that in ages, and it was clear Seth & Dean are thrilled too <3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I liked that match.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

The main event is Kane vs Braun??

_*Laughs in Vince*_


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kink_Brawn said:


> Did Booker call Roman "Somolian"!!??
> 
> LOL.


Indeed he did, glad someone else caught that lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The reactions they got on the house shows were even better.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> Was wondering the same.


I don't even think he was giving them the 5 count. He just stood there the whole time they double and triple teamed Miz.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I never get tired of seeing Reigns kick Miz' ass :reigns2. Nothing but cheers for THE BIG DOG tonight :woo*


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

:clap

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930272571508981760


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

When you think about it, it is surprising that after sooo many fucking years, Kane is still here doing the same shit.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

It looks like they picked up some lightbulbs from the dollar store and painted em red :lmao

Gotta save dat :vince$


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

2017 Kane has never looked as less intimidating to me. fpalm


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Paige gonna have new name just to make sure kids that google Paige don't find anything disturbing?


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Now if only Seth would put that blonde streak back in :mark
Like how he wore it in the original shield :evil


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Welp. Nothing else to see tonight.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> I liked that match.


 It was a standard WWE tag match they've done a million times.

Completely unnecessary, especially as a reunion match for a popular faction.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

I may not love his situation right now, but I am happy to see that Seth is truly having fun with Dean and Roman. Can't hate on that.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Kane still getting money and top billing off angles (brother)


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Kane is so good at being creepy and evil. I miss his old mask though. I always liked the square looking one. For some reason the mask he wears now seems to match this era though.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Joseph92 said:


> Wasn't Booker supposed to be temporary on commentary? Is he permanent now?


Yeah, he's permanent. He took the place of Otunga while he was making a movie and WWE decided to just keep him there for good.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Strowman vs DEATH is going to be awful. Hopefully Strowman does something insane to him to end Raw on a good note. Otherwise it's going to be a pretty crap ending to Raw.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

What were they thinking with this Original Shield BS :lmao

It's like they're going out of their way to kill em.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Architect-Rollins said:


> I may not love his situation right now, but I am happy to see that Seth is truly having fun with Dean and Roman. Can't hate on that.


I can't wait for the Seth/Dean feud to kickoff. That'll hold my attention much more than anything else WWE can give me.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> Yep, what a way to kill their return for SS. For some lame ass standard tag match fpalm


Yeah totally, way too short and nothing special at all. Still have no idea for why for this being early. 




Anyway on to the next standard match. Kane vs Braun should be good I guess.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait for the Seth/Dean feud to kickoff. That'll hold my attention much more than anything else WWE can give me.


WWE just waiting for Bray to get healthy to start the next Sean vs Dean feud. So they can use bray to fuck up a Seth vs Dean feud

Again

Except this time no :vince$ for hologram Bray


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Architect-Rollins said:


> Oh I 100% agree. The loss last week left a bad taste in my mouth. I said from the beginning when the Shield reformed that I didn't want Seth and Dean's tag team title reign to be sabotaged, and well that's exactly what happened. I'm hoping the Shield thing will be done soon because I liked Seth and Dean doing their own thing. Not having to live behind Roman, again.


I didn't even mind S & D doing the Shield thing with Roman getting most of the attention because, honestly, it never even occurred to me that they might lose the tag titles so soon after winning them.

And what's worse is that they did it for the sole purpose of making them look inept without Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope Braun kicks the shit out of Kane.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> I can't wait for the Seth/Dean feud to kickoff. That'll hold my attention much more than anything else WWE can give me.


I will miss them as a team because they're chemistry is off the charts. But when they loath each other, it just brings out the absolute best in both of them. It's a bittersweet feeling for me.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Now if only Seth would put that blonde streak back in :mark
> Like how he wore it in the original shield :evil


I think his ex-gf did it for him and he said it was messing up his hair like it was falling out.  I miss it too though!


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

This has been a very poor go home show so far.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'm just happy :rollins did the good ol' Ninja Roll


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Lita damn near breaking her neck. I remember that.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> I didn't even mind S & D doing the Shield thing with Roman getting most of the attention because, honestly, it never even occurred to me that they might lose the tag titles so soon after winning them.
> 
> And what's worse is that they did it for the sole purpose of making them look inept without Roman.


 Booker literally said Roman is the glue that holds them together :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Lita damn near breaking her neck. I remember that.


I thought she did break it?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mango13 said:


> I thought she did break it?


Maybe she did, I don't remember. I just remember seeing the match/spot and being like :damn


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jason Jordan no longer on the SS team thank fucking god.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Steve Black Man said:


> I didn't even mind S & D doing the Shield thing with Roman getting most of the attention because, honestly, it never even occurred to me that they might lose the tag titles so soon after winning them.
> 
> And what's worse is that they did it for the sole purpose of making them look inept without Roman.


I don't know if they would've lost them if Roman had been able to do TLC. This Shield reunion may have been over and done with by now. But it's clear they're going to run with this a little longer. But since Roman was cleared for SS (and I'm not blaming him. just circumstances) they needed to do the Shield reunion. In the process they took the titles off Ambrollins, which I don't think was necessary. But here we are. 

I'm hoping they regain them back soon enough. I think in terms of long term build up, they need one more reign to properly start the road towards a break up for Mania season.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Law said:


> Booker literally said Roman is the glue that holds them together :lol


Booker talks a bunch of shit 99% of the time, so don't listen to anything that crazy old man says :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

LMAO, I thought they were booing Joran's replacement idea, but it was just Jordan coming out.


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

I'm a fan of Jordan, but they are really making him a WHINY BITCH.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Jason Jordan throwing out those Darren Young vibes...


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Triple H gonna replace Jordan


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

This can potentially be the most organic heel turn since New Day :lmao


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think his ex-gf did it for him and he said it was messing up his hair like it was falling out.  I miss it too though!


Damn, didn't know that. It would just add to the nostalgia feeling lol :Cocky


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JJ going to turn heel when Kurt doesn't let him in the match.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Please, WWE. Spare us from this. :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This is where it starts folks. That slow burn Jason Jordan heel turn.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

wtf is this?


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

What's with Jason Jordan voice.

Its like something sad and cringe worthy.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

God this is horrible, Kurt should just give him an Angle Slam.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Jordan's acting is so horrendous.:lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

"Don't take this away from me! I've worked my entire life to get to this point!"

"But by Sunday I'll be fine!"

Jason Jordan sounding EXACTLY like fake Shane McMahon when DX parodied the Corporation :heston

WHAT THE FUCK IS THIS CRINGE 

WHAT

THE 

REALITY IS IMPLODING


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> I thought she did break it?





ShowStopper said:


> Maybe she did, I don't remember. I just remember seeing the match/spot and being like :damn


She broke it in 2002/3 but not in the match. All though she would injure her knee a few weeks later at New Years revolution. :fact

No JJ in the main event? I'm sad now.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This angle is so lame and cheesey. I wanted to see who the replacement would be :lol


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

If this leads to Jordan heel turn, ok..but if not this is sooo bad.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Jason being upset I'm just thinking of a teenager being like "YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND ME DAD UGH!!!" "LET ME LIVE MY LIFE DAAADDD!!!!"


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

A Trish and Lita throwback roud


----------



## L.I.O. (May 19, 2014)

My god am I watching a cheesy soap opera?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow this acting is so bad lol


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Still a bit hard to process that Lita vs. Trish main evented RAW 13 years ago. Definitely a great bout. :clap

And :mj4 at Hotlanta's mild enthusiasm at Jordan being taken off of Survivor Series. Hopefully this actually leads to him turning on Kurt or something of worth, considering the poor guy's been dead in the water for months now.



MC 16 said:


> SO MANY CLOTHESLINES. Do something diffrent ffs


He's just paying homage to puroresu's love for the almighty LARIATOOOHHH. :troll


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jordan sounds his most natural when he''s being a whiny crybaby :lmao


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Mango13 said:


> Jason Jordan no longer on the SS team thank fucking god.


Don't count them out yet. Though I hope you're right.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Now if only Seth would put that blonde streak back in :mark
> Like how he wore it in the original shield :evil





WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I think his ex-gf did it for him and he said it was messing up his hair like it was falling out.  I miss it too though!


R.I.P. Blonde Streak


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Abisial said:


> I'm a fan of Jordan, but they are really making him a WHINY BITCH.


He's actually doing better as a whiny bitch than the normal blue chipper Rocky Maivia. This is the best promo he's ever done.

Wow, the crowd cheered Stephanie over him. :lmao

God get this bitch off TV.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Steph :lol thank God for once


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow, that segment was so bad the crowd popped for Steph.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO I never thought I'd see Steph get cheered but JJ's whining did it :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Man, shut up about the Survivor Series hook! Only time of the year.....!!!!!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Oh god.. Steph.. God dammit


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

You're wrong Jason Jordan, this won't be your only chance

very unfortunately

it wont be


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

Jason promo was the worst thing I've seen in my life.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL of course.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Holy shit.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

He will actually be a good heel!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*BAWSE!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Criiiiiinge!!!


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

And this is why the crowd has already turned on JJ. He's awful.

But hey maybe a go around as the bratty entitled child will work for him.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Stephanie to save the segment! :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Yasssssssssss wens3


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

And Stephanie just became the biggest babyface in the room, lol.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

HHH? lol


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> R.I.P. Blonde Streak


:Cry Forever in our hearts.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Steph :lmao


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

FINALLY

(trips about to get angle slam'd or ankle lock'd btw)


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

If HHH pedigrees Jason Jordan ima die of laughter.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I figured they were using HHH in the ring more to build up for something. Yep, we are definitely getting Shane vs. HHH at Royal Rumble or Wrestlemania.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

HHH bringing dat shovel..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

SD PUNKED.

:mj4


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

WHY TRIPLE H WHY TELL ME WHY DAMMIT


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Definitely setting up Angle/Triple H at WrestleMania.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

AWESOME


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Smackdown about to get SQUASHED


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Angle
Triple H 
Balor
Joe
Strowman 

V
Shame 
Cena
Orton 
Nakamura
Roode

Brock v AJ

wens3


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

I called it.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

OH SHIT!


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

B U R I E D
U
R
I
E
D


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Lumpy McRighteous said:


> He's just paying homage to puroresu's love for the almighty LARIATOOOHHH. :troll


:serious:




HHH :mark :mark :mark Yes Yes


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

Pedigree gif in 3...2...1...


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

What the fuck even is Survivor Series :lmao :lmao

WHY WOULD ANGLE HAVE LET HIM PEDIGREE HIS SON!

WHAT THE FUCK IS GOING ON :lmao :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

YES!!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NyQuil (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Angle is screwing over Team RAW at SS.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha

JJ :buried


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well, that was pretty pathetic by Angle, he just froze instead of taking out HHH's ankle.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jason Jordan....BURIED


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HHH.......no f*cks! :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hell YES


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lmao, just awful acting by Kurt there.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Ok, this just made things more interesting for Survivor Series.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

FUCK YES :suckit :suckit 

And the well deserved and appreciated :buried :buried to whiny ass Jordan.

:mark: :mark


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion (Sep 7, 2016)

hahahahaha yes! goodbye jordan!


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

YOU GET TO EMASCULATE KURT ANGLE

YOU GET TO EMASCULATE KURT ANGLE

EVERYBODY GETS TO EMASCULATE KURT ANGLE


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

Of course Trips and the ho bag have to come back and make Raw unwatchable again.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

You know you've fucked up a potentially solid talent that when they consistently get mild boos at best and crickets at worst, even Steph gets a pop for digging into said talent.

And as the cherry on top, Haitch Pedigree'd him to a thunderous ovation. Well done, WWE. :heston


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

:lol

That was fucking hilarious xD


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh hahah there is still 30 minutes left! In the day that would actually have been the end of the show. :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> Damn, didn't know that. It would just add to the nostalgia feeling lol :Cocky


Yeah when that drama went down I remember someone saying she was a hairstylist or something. The other part was from a interview or something. I miss blonde streak Seth maybe he will bring it back if The Shield stays together long enough.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:lol


----------



## Lykos (Apr 30, 2017)

If anyone believe WWE would push Jason Jordan as FOTC after this... 

I have some news for ya.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Had a feeling it would be Triple H.

BURYING TIME

Ugh, I'd honestly rather deal with JJ than the Authority though. God forbid.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This is definitely setting up HHH vs. Shane finally! Probably will get a HHH vs. Angle along the way as well.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

TRIPLE FUCKING H :mark

RIP Smackdown. It was nice knowing you


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

And Kurt just stood there while HHH attacked his son.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

I seriously thought JJ was gonna start crying begging trips

trips ain't your "dad," JJ


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Shows you how much faith they have in the current guys with all of these old guys in this match.

:lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

They really stacking this fucking card!!!!


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha :ha
> 
> JJ :buried


:maury :maury


In wrestling, Ive seen plenty of corny, forced ins to get to a storyline destination. If this is the "in" to Angle/HHH at Mania, I have no qualms putting this in the top 20 of corniest Ive seen. My goodness what year and territory is this?


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

LadyOfWinterfell said:


> TRIPLE FUCKING H :mark
> 
> RIP Smackdown. It was nice knowing you


Except that Smackdown has SuperCena who is owed a win after putting Reigns over.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'll be surprised if Raw loses now :lol

I guess that explains Trips wrestling on the European tour, he was getting ready for his TV return.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

It's not often I agree with an HHH burial.. But that one has been a long long long long time coming.. And no better person to bury JJ's untalented boring ass than HHH..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Shows you how much faith they have in the current guys with all of these old guys in this match.
> 
> :lol


Honestly fuck it, I'm more excited for this match now.

Jason Jordan sucks :tripstroll


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Triple H vs Shane before they even deal with Owens beating the shit out of their father would be so :lmao

I'mma need Triple H/Stephanie to go though, they're ruining my Kurt.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Love it , my man hhh showing no mercy.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

They will start building for Mania match between HHH and Angle and Smackdown will win because of that. HHH and Angle will screw up the match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Angle and Jordan are AWFUL actors, too. Sheesh.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

....Did Jason Jordan just get buried?

And Raw is 100% winning at SS.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

The Game! The Shovel! The Game!! JJ Buried! *That's it he's dead*

:buried :tripsblessed


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

BAH GAWD trips broke him in half!

That man has a family! He has a "father," standing right there doing nothing while trips broke him in half!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


>




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930276386052366337


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

So damn curious to see who the first elimination from the SDL side will be.

Even money odds will be on Nakamura.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

B U R I E D


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

november 2017 booking :rollins4 :Vince


----------



## flamesofdarknezz (Aug 19, 2014)

HHH, Angel, Strowman, Joe, balor = RAW

Cena, Orton, Shane, Nakumara, Roode = Smackdown

Raw looks loaded!!!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That burial :ha

Jordan's cringe acting was insufferable.


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Angle and Jordan are AWFUL actors, too. Sheesh.


Yea it was hard watching their acting haha


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

But wait..If Triple H was gonna do all that then what the fuck was the point of Stephanie coming out?


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'll be surprised if Raw loses now :lol
> 
> I guess that explains Trips wrestling on the European tour, he was getting ready for his TV return.


Well I think Smackdown will win now. They obviously started to build for a match between HHH and Angle there. And they are on a same team. Not good for Raw team:laugh:


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Oh look, it's Finn Balor.

I'm already bored.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

wkc_23 said:


> B U R I E D


JJ can't even drop the mic right :heston


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So, the 5 on 5 Survivor Series match is team old dude vs team old dude w/ Finn and Braun, who are getting there.

Shane/Triple H stare down should be awesome though.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Kurt just standing there dumbfounded just killed that whole segment. :lol


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Typical WWE, bringing the ego couple back to spoil everything, another Authority angle can fuck off.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm really surprised Trips wants to be on the team where he's not the captain :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

ShowStopper said:


> Angle and Jordan are AWFUL actors, too. Sheesh.


Like father like son


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Kink_Brawn said:


> So, the 5 on 5 Survivor Series match is team old dude vs team old dude w/ Finn and Braun, who are getting there.
> 
> Shane/Triple H stare down should be awesome though.


I see this match setting up HHH vs. Cena, HHH vs. Angle, HHH vs. Shane.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

YAY FINN BALOR.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Balor and Joe were the inaugural Dusty Classic winners.

:fact


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Turning this shit off. What a fucking waste of my time.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Trips bitching Kurt out like it's the year 2000 :lmao


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Triple H, Kurt Angle, and Shane McMahon in a big match together. It's 2000 all over again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I have a feeling that there will be a split on Team RAW and I can see it setting up a power struggle with the Shield backing Angle and others backing Triple H/Steph


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Survivor Series looks so damn stacked. Just goes to show you what happens when you actually put in effort.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

why are these geeks being fed to joe & balor on the second to last segment of the show


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Cena's basically Smackdown's only hope at this point.

I might have to "Let's go Cena!" for the first time since 2004.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Put. Balor. With. Gallows. And. Anderson.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Trips bitching Kurt out like it's the year 2000 :lmao


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

wkc_23 said:


> B U R I E D


:dead3:dead3:dead3


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Survivor Series looks so damn stacked. Just goes to show you what happens when you actually put in effort.


And yet Takeover War Games will still shit all over it.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Can Miz fail a wellness test or retire or something already? He’s far to good to just be fed to shit like The Shield every week.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

The buildup for SS is a clusterfuck.

Wouldn't surprise me if they replace Balor with Kane on Saturday because reasons.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Reddit celebrating Roman's overness roud









I guess this means we won't hear anymore bitching about Roman "overshadowing" Seth and Dean since he got universal cheers. That's what I was told. *


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Dolorian said:


> I have a feeling that there will be a split on Team RAW and I can see it setting up a power struggle with the Shield backing Angle and others backing Triple H/Steph


And what role will Kevin Owens have? There is a history between him and Shane. Does KO somehow get involved in the match?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*WU!
TANG!
WU!
TANG!*


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

Jason Jordan better interfere in the match and beat the living shit out of Triple H :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Joseph92 said:


> And what role will Kevin Owens have? There is a history between him and Shane. Does KO somehow get involved in the match?


Not sure but they already have a feud worked out so it is not like they need to do much to pick it up.


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Honestly I like it. Is JJ really at the level of being in the main event of a Big 4 PPV? 

And time to stop the hate on Hunter. He's not been out there burying anyone. Been too busy growing NXT to the fun product that it is. Not to mention the cruiserweight classic and Mae Young classic - both excellent. Once Vince finally hands the main roster to HHH we'll get quality pro wrestling again rather than "sports entertainment superstars"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Triple H comeback overshadowed the entire rest of the show.

:lol

That was a great pop.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

wkc_23 said:


> B U R I E D


 Watch how JJ lays the mic down :lol


----------



## XOmega (Sep 25, 2017)

SovereignVA said:


> Cena's basically Smackdown's only hope at this point.
> 
> I might have to "Let's go Cena!" for the first time since 2004.


You are not serious right.....


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

ShowStopper said:


> Shows you how much faith they have in the current guys with all of these old guys in this match.
> 
> :lol


Excuse me, look who is in WM main event. He is a young guy.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

Gallows and Anderson making their entrance reminds me. I had a dream and AJ Styles beat up both of them in real life and injured them in the ring on purpose it was caught on tape and he kept denying it. It was a weird dream. Like how did AJ take on both of them in real life and why did he hurt them?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> And yet Takeover War Games will still shit all over it.


I don't think so tbh. Fatal 4 way should be fine, so as Dream/Black. Not sure about the rest of the card, and the War Games match could be a giant clusterfuck


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Mango13 said:


> And yet Takeover War Games will still shit all over it.


I would normally agree right away, but the actual War Games match could either be very good or SHIT.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Law said:


> Watch how JJ lays the mic down :lol


he cant even do that right :heston


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> So the Shield match is happening now then.


 Bottom of the second hour.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

The men's 5 vs 5 has 2 attitude era legends, 2 PG era future HOF'ers, 2 TNA legends, and 2 NJPW legends.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> I don't think so tbh. Fatal 4 way should be fine, so as Dream/Black. Not sure about the rest of the card, and the War Games match could be a giant clusterfuck


Idk I don't remember ever walking away from a Takeover not hyped or disappointed in it.

Guess we shall see on Saturday.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> Gallows and Anderson making their entrance reminds me. I had a dream and AJ Styles beat up both of them in real life and injured them in the ring on purpose it was caught on tape and he kept denying it. It was a weird dream. Like how did AJ take on both of them in real life and why did he hurt them?


AJ dreams are the best dreams :hayden3


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> The men's 5 vs 5 has 2 attitude era legends, 2 PG era future HOF'ers, 2 TNA legends, and 2 NJPW legends.


you cant have any best for business era legends when there's only one and you arent allowing him to wrestle


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Law said:


> Watch how JJ lays the mic down :lol


It seems insignificant but you bring up a good point. This shows how green he really is.. A seasoned vet would've kept the mic and acted like they were totally caught off guard with the pedigree.. Took it like a champ with the live mic hitting the canvas to really sell the impact.

I can't un-see him casually layingg the mic down and setting up for the move.. What an idiot.. Good riddance.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still think Shield vs New Day will still be my most anticipated and hyped match. This men's 5 on 5 is a clusterfuck :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

just what i love at 10:44 with RAW hitting the home stretch... REST HOLDS

then COMMERCIALS 30 seconds later 

really builds the excitement i tell ya


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H getting the pop and moment of the night in late 2017.

What a time to be alive.

:tripstroll


----------



## Lilbourn (Jan 3, 2012)

Angle is a 6 time WWE/WHC by the way. Thought it was odd Cole started rattling that off without knowing that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

"dont do this dad" :lol:lol:lol jason jordan is a lil b****


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Should have known there'd be no Paige. I got worked.

:heyman4


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This match needs to end now. It is a vert boring match!


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

This match has been going on for too long. It's been two commercial breaks already.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Hawkke said:


> Should have known there'd be no Paige. I got worked.
> 
> :heyman4



She is backstage though, saw a picture of her and renee on instagram


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Joseph92 said:


> This match needs to end now. It is a vert boring match!


your plea was answered quickly


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

SovereignVA said:


> Cena's basically Smackdown's only hope at this point.
> 
> I might have to "Let's go Cena!" for the first time since 2004.


"Let's go Cena"
"Triple H"


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I'll never understand why Balor, AJ, Anderson and Gallows all do the too sweet hand signal like every week yet they are not in some kind of stable. Instead they are fighting each other and still doing the hand signal. Whatever.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96 (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm ready for Survivor Series!!!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Damn, I thought we'd get a night without Alexa.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly wens3


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Charly and Alexa again...*Booker T grunt*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

"the original Shield" fpalm


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

"Miz faces the new United States Champion, whoever that may be."

Jesus, Booker. :mj4

It'd be fantastic if that was a Freudian slip about Cara actually winning the U.S. Title from that bald(ing) coward Corbin. :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't wait for HHH face off against little haitch (Booby Roo)


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

"I DVR Smackdown and forget to watch it later"

ZOMG, ALEXA BLISS AND I HAVE THINGS IN COMMON!!


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

Headliner said:


> I'll never understand why Balor, AJ, Anderson and Gallows all do the too sweet hand signal like every week yet they are not in some kind of stable. Instead they are fighting each other and still doing the hand signal. Whatever.


they should just put them together already they have to know at this point the fans know they all know each other


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

You know, I have a feeling Carmella is going to cash in on Sunday after Alexa destroys Nattie


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Was that really the best time to film a documentary after he *likely* concussed himself on the locker? :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Hmm, Alexa hinted showing on SD tomorrow.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

For some reason I felt they had done Kane/Braun hundreds of times.

What a chore of a RAW for me.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> You know, I have a feeling Carmella is going to cash in on Sunday after Alexa destroys Nattie


You don't think Charlotte is winning??


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Did Booker accidentally give away the winner of the Corbin/Sin Cara match fpalm


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> "the original Shield" fpalm


 Idk what the fuck is wrong with them. Keep shoving this shit down our throats.

Fucking JJ was repeating that 'only night SD and Raw go head to head' BS while in the middle of an emotional promo fpalm

It's all so damn scripted.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm gonna be so disappointed if Raw doesn't show up on SD tomorrow now. I NEED to see The Shield invading and going after New Day.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Mango13 said:


> Charly wens3


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> The men's 5 vs 5 has 2 attitude era legends, 2 PG era future HOF'ers, 2 TNA legends, and 2 NJPW legends.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Kink_Brawn said:


> You don't think Charlotte is winning??


You know I don't think so, but after what happened with AJ and Jinder last week I guess you never know. Either way though I still think she will cash in.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Charlotte needs to murder his bish in the ring


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Man, fuck all the dudes bitching about Stephanie being on tv again. That bitch is a fucking milf and looked damn great tonight. Hell, she needs more tv time imo.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Is Kane and Braun going to be 5 mins??


----------



## latinoheat4life2 (Mar 13, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm gonna be so disappointed if Raw doesn't show up on SD tomorrow now. I NEED to see The Shield invading and going after New Day.


They better, end the show with a major brawl


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

3 hrs up and the main is just starting :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

This match is starting at 11 :HA


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

This match needs to have the mandatory breaking the barrier spot. :braun


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Is this match gonna happen or invasion again ??


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE come on, we don't have time for recaps, it's the top of the hour :lol


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

Jesus Christ WWE aren't content with Alexa burying the top female stars on her own show so she has to bury the entire brand of Smackdown as well. I'm surprised the live crowds eat up Alexa's super push while booing Roman. At least with Roman you usually get good to great matches. Alexa's character is just another uppity cunt who almost never gets her comeuppance, just like Steph.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

How many times do they need to repeat this same thing with Kane and Braun at TLC?


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

at least we're gonna get a main event not interrupted by commercials

for all 8-9 minutes of it whoo boy


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> WWE come on, we don't have time for recaps, it's the top of the hour :lol


RAW always goes over the timeslot


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> Charly wens3


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

DJ Punk said:


> Man, fuck all the dudes bitching about Stephanie being on tv again. That bitch is a fucking milf and looked damn great tonight. Hell, she needs more tv time imo.


Not all of us are basement dwelling neckbeards that get a hard on seeing Stephanie McMahon.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Mango13 said:


> RAW always goes over the timeslot


usually they're finished at 11:06..specially with a special on the network after


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> Jesus Christ WWE aren't content with Alexa burying the top female stars on her own show so she has to bury the entire brand of Smackdown as well. I'm surprised the live crowds eat up Alexa's super push while booing Roman. At least with Roman you usually get good to great matches. Alexa's character is just another uppity cunt who almost never gets her comeuppance, just like Steph.


Her reactions are diminishing. She got barely a peep tonight in this very lively crowd and got CM Punk chants during her last match with Mickie.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

DJ Punk said:


> Man, fuck all the dudes bitching about Stephanie being on tv. That bitch is a fucking milf and looked damn great tonight. Hell, she needs more tv time imo.


She just bothers me. She's in a legitimate position of power over these people in real life, but she's so ego-driven that she MAKES SURE it looks that way in kayfabe as well.

She never looks like she's having any fun out there and always has to be one step ahead of everyone, including the audience for some reason.

Do you know how many times she's awkwardly and condescendingly shut down the audience just as they were getting excited?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I swear half of this RAW has been recaps.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

11:02 and this match is just about to start.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

Braun's ring gear make him look like a rogue lumber jack.


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Celebrate Kalistos birthday 

:ha


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

ShowStopper said:


> 11:02 and this match is just about to start.


11:03* unk2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Uh, did the bell ring? I didn't hear it :lol


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Prayer Police said:


> I can't wait for HHH face off against little haitch (Booby Roo)


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Uh, did the bell ring? I didn't hear it :lol


bells cost :vince$ 

no more bells


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

HURRY THIS SHIT UP

:yawn


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

deepelemblues said:


> 11:03* unk2


It was 11:02 when I posted.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"You think you can stuff me in a garbage truck!!!!" :braun


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

It's 5 past 4 in the morning and it's just starting? :ha


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

ScorpionDeathFlop said:


> Not all of us are basement dwelling neckbeards that get a hard on seeing Stephanie McMahon.


So only "basement dwelling neckbeards" can appreciate a hot ass woman? Lolwut?


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

That was one of the weakest throws into the steps I've ever seen


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, Kane just falling to the floor like that seems like overselling. Kind of lame actually.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

if this isn't even a match why aren't there 6 refs and 3 dozen security geeks out there getting beat up


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

this is terrible


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

so kane doesnt sell :braun at all last week and now he oversells everything :braun does

WWELogic (TM)


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

deepelemblues said:


> so kane doesnt sell :braun at all last week and now he oversells everything :braun does
> 
> WWELogic (TM)


Yep, kind of lame really.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

:lmao

So dumb.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Through the ring spot! Bah gawd!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hahaha classic spot


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

BRAUN SMASH!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

As soon as they started getting vertical, I sensed a ring spot incoming.


----------



## Kink_Brawn (Mar 4, 2015)

So, they had Kane bury Balor, Dean and Seth for a couple of weeks to build him up......for that??

"The bell never rang, it doesn't count"


WWe is terrible.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

What the fuck kinda ending was that :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

LOL that's how they go off the air....


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

It ends just like that.

:lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

What an ending... :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

WTF just happened.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Well, that was a shit show topped off with a LOL finish.

Non match which ends with a stupid spot through the ring :lol


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

literally everyone in that arena has no idea wtf is going on so crickets as RAW ends :lmao


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'm just happy :rollins did the good ol' Ninja Roll


(Genji from Overwatch. lol)


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop (Nov 24, 2014)

They would have been fine not airing that.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Lame as fuck. No one cared.


----------



## sailord (Sep 1, 2016)

lol what a shitty ass ending


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That's the ending? :ha


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit that was cool


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Yeah because any other bump they took was different.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> It ends just like that.
> 
> :lmao


 God that was a horrible go home.

Are they leaving everything for SD?

I feel less hyped for SS after watching the show.

They gave away TS reunion and they added another part timer to the 5 v 5.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Weird ass ending. Gotta believe this feud will continue. Sigh.

Through the ring spot was fun though.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I swear, this company is something else these days.

:lol


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Raw just fucking ENDS like THAT :bosque :bosque :bosque :bosque


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I'mma be real mad if Raw doesn't invade SDLive tomorrow.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> Yeah because any other bump they took was different.


 How many times has the ring broken this year? They've overdone it that it doesn't even get a pop.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

gotta believe that wasn't supposed to be how any of that was supposed to go (except the ending spot) but someone (COUGH BUCKY BEAVER KEVIN DUNN) fucked up the timing of the last 20 minutes so they had no choice but to end it abruptly


----------



## LadyOfWinterfell (Sep 10, 2017)

Literally most exciting thing of the night was Seths ninja roll 

:tenay

And maybe Trips


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> (Genji from Overwatch. lol)


I need healing


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Law said:


> God that was a horrible go home.
> 
> Are they leaving everything for SD?
> 
> ...


You are actually complaining about Triple H replacing Jason Jordan?? LOL

Yikes man yikes.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Anticlimactic as fuck. :cornette

BRAUN better bury the ever-living hell out of Kane when it's all said and done.


----------



## Mysteriobiceps (Jan 31, 2012)

Gotta admit, I laughed. So using WWE's logic that is a reaction so I guess it was ok.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Usually gimmick ring stunts get a huge pop and holy shit response.

They got the same reaction as Orton Super Plexing someone off the top rope during a Bray Wyatt match...

Fail segment is fail


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> You are actually complaining about Triple H replacing Jason Jordan?? LOL
> 
> Yikes man yikes.


 They were pushing it with Cena to chop and change 6 days before the show is worse, that too for HHH fpalm

I would have been fine with Bray tbh, but 4/10 of the guys involved in the match are part timers.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Law said:


> How many times has the ring broken this year? They've overdone it that it doesn't even get a pop.


Today I watched a match where a drop kick got a huge pop and this got a smidgen of that that got. Sad. Too many spots like that ruin the spot.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

They should have made Strowman stand up after that or powerslammed Kane through the table from the top rope.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Therapy said:


> Usually gimmick ring stunts get a huge pop and holy shit response.
> 
> They got the same reaction as Orton Super Plexing someone off the top rope during a Bray Wyatt match...
> 
> Fail segment is fail


 They've done it a million times in the last 12 months.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Enzo Amore/Drew Gulak pre-match promo

- The Miz/Curtis Axel/Bo Dallas/Sheasaro MizTV segment

- Bray Wyatt attacking Jason Jordan post-match

- Brock Lesnar/Paul Heyman segment

- The Miz/Sheasaro vs The Shield

- Kurt Angle/Jason Jordan/Stephanie McMahon/Triple H segment + Pedigree attack


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

When the only thing you mark for on the go home show to SS is a Triple H return in 2017 and you're not even a HHH mark to begin with...

:hmmm:


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Mango13 said:


> I need healing


We all need healing from that damn ending that just happened. lol










__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930286471738671110


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BulletClubFangirl said:


> she has to bury the entire brand of Smackdown as well



:austin3

She's a a heel and it's Raw vs SD. What the hell do you want her to say? Of course she's gonna bad mouth SD. You know the same SD that 3 weeks ago attacked and laid out most of the Raw roster.

Where was this outrage when the uber babyface Becky was involved in a gang beatdown of the Raw roster?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Yeah didn't like that ending myself. Not really surprised it ended like this though, this feud will continue well after SS.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Yeah it is okay when Becky came to Raw and gangbanged the entire woman raw roster. Alexa? Oh nah that is not right. And she is a heel? That makes no logical sense brah. It is Team Raw v SD? Nope still cannot accept that :aj3.

Anyway I Think Raw well invade SD tommorro. They have no choice they can't leave it at Strowman breaking the ring. Need to hype it.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

It wasn't okay when Becky did that, people were bitching about it WHEN it happened :lmao


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

JC00 said:


> :austin3
> 
> She's a a heel and it's Raw vs SD. What the hell do you want her to say? Of course she's gonna bad mouth SD. You know the same SD that 3 weeks ago attacked and laid out most of the Raw roster.
> 
> Where was this outrage when the uber babyface Becky was involved in a gang beatdown of the Raw roster?


You can fire back as a heel without completely invalidating their existence. "Once I left Smackdown became the B-Show. I usually tape their show and forget to watch it later." Oh yeah that totally gets me excited for some brand warfare!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm still wondering what that dude who got the smackdown laid on him by the security guard when The Shield came out for their match did :lol That security guard was MAD lol.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

This Sunday at Survivor Series, AJ Styles has to contend with THE SUPLEX COMMUNITY!!!!!?


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

A 3/10 for me.

I wasn't really paying much attention to it because it was boring.

Ending was cool I guess. Once the cruiserweight promo started my interest began to wane considerably. These shows just do very little to keep me invested, it's like those NWO pay per views were you knew it would NWO getting the upper hand throughout the whole event.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

Triple H and Braun are the *only *reasons to watch WWE these days.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> I'm still wondering what that dude who got the smackdown laid on him by the security guard when The Shield came out for their match did :lol That security guard was MAD lol.


The muppet kind of crashed the Shield entrance and you can see that he accidentally kicks Ambrose in the back. Ambrose looks pissed about it...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930268497590013953


----------



## SengerCJ (Oct 6, 2015)

Anyone else feel like raw was cut short?...


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Dolorian said:


> The muppet kind of crashed the Shield entrance and you can see that he accidentally kicks Ambrose in the back. Ambrose looks pissed about it...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930268497590013953


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

It's probably in that guy's best interest the security got to him before Dean did tbh


----------



## Hencheman_21 (Apr 11, 2014)

When it was revealed that Jason Jordan was Angle's son many thought it would turn out to be a plot by HHH and/or Stephanie to get at Angle but is anyone now thinking the reason he was traded to Raw as a spy for Smackdown?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

At this point Miz has entered Bray Wyatt territory. Talks a big game every week but just jobs all the time. But Miz eats L’s more often than Bray does.

Even just reading the results is depressing. WWE couldn’t be worse if thetried. Same boring shot stays on top every week while anyone that puts in effort is a jobber.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

Ambrose Girl said:


> It's probably in that guy's best interest the security got to him before Dean did tbh


because dean would've beat the shit out of the guy. :smile2:


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Well, my attention for RAW this week was lower than expected. The show wasn't bad, I just thought it wasn't as entertaining as it could be. Highlights that stood out for me was Jason Jordan defeating that jobber Bray Wyatt before "injuring" himself. That prompted to an epic burial promo where HHH announces he's the 5th Team RAW member and Pedigree's Jason Jordan. 

The Shield defeating Miz and Bar was predictable but it was cool to see them in action together again. Paul Heyman's promo was decent and I am digging the RAW Women's division lately because none of them are feuding with Alexa Bliss. They all get to shine instead of jobbing to Bliss. Lastly, Braun Stroman continues to get all these huge spots.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Just watched the Raw highlights...

Did Roman...get....cheered?!


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

AJ not confronting Brock at all :tenay

I hope something happens at SDL because that really frustrated the fuck out of me. It's one of the only reasons I watched RAW. Got a bad feeling we are not seeing these guys together at all before SvS.

Although, Heyman did make a lot of references to AJ's speed and hyped it up a bit. So I'm hoping they let this match go on a bit longer than Brock's recent matches, and let AJ kill it in the underdog role.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG.... Trips returned and Pedigreed Jason Jordan...

Angle better not take that shiet man..

Strowman took Kane to hell or was it the other way around?

Will they do a Strowman goes to hell angle?

Eh.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> The muppet kind of crashed the Shield entrance and you can see that he accidentally kicks Ambrose in the back. Ambrose looks pissed about it...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930268497590013953


That was strange, I wonder what that guy was doing. Seth and Roman's pissy faces are awesome.


----------



## Old School Icons (Jun 7, 2012)

I wish The Shield were coming out to their actual 1st theme, not Roman's mix.

Its better imo.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

So this is the start for Angle/HHH then........


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

In a way, I'm glad AJ didn't show up as people were expecting. Kayfabe wise, it would've been a foolish move to step into the lion's den by himself and Raw would've made an example out of him after being made fools by Smackdown twice. Let's see if they make up for it tonight with Raw invading this time.

As for Raw, it didn't click for me very well, but it did make the men 5 vs. 5 more exciting.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Who is this Brock Lesnar @Bonzo :monkey


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930267301076701186
This warmed my heart, not going to lie. Brock actually looked to be having fun last night, and not just showing up. The match-up wasn't such a joke to him, and he looks legitimately stoked to be facing AJ. Hopefully it's good :mark:

Also, I noticed he's growing his beard back a little bit :yes


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> Who is this Brock Lesnar @Bonzo :monkey
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930267301076701186
> ...


roud

That beard tease again. Just do it Brock.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Really thought this was the best go home raw of the year so far. It actually had substance and moved the stories along and not just have a bunch of shit tag matches with the guys involved in singles matches on the ppv. 

Jason Jordan I felt did a solid job and I am actually interested to see where this is all leading.


----------



## guts64 (Oct 13, 2017)

I was mad that AJ was not there but as Dangerous Nemesis said, kayfabe wise, it was just nonsense.
Kurt Angle is on the hot seat as Raw GM because he just can't control the show with all the smackdown's "invasions" and just like that he would bring the top Smackdown guy in his Raw show?
On paper, it's not a great idea. 
I would of course prefer that Brock and AJ had a big face off with a crowd in furious mode but kayfabe wise it's not really logical.

And I like the way, Heyman has promoted the match.
It 's not a battle of two top guys of brands that hate each other.
No, Heyman presented that like a fight for supremacy between the most physical guy and the most skilled guy in the company.
It's like Heyman really didn't care about the Raw vs Smackdown storyline.

As for the Raw vs Smackdown match, the line up is great with the HHH addition.
HHH with Kurt, HHH with his nxt guys Joe and Balor. Lot of intriguings things.
I would love that Cena justify this night his loyalty to the Blue show. 
It would be great if he brings the Danyel Bryan's assault by Kane of one of his reasons.
Probably, he would just say that he was with Smackdown live since the Brand split.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Asking wrestlers to act like soap actors is never a good thing and Jordan last night proved that beyond any doubt :jones


----------



## DemonKane_Legend (Jan 24, 2015)

The only thing interesting of the show was the main event, the rest of the show was just meh.

At Survivor Series Kane will attack Strowman and eliminate him from the match, they're bulding a great feud with Kane and Strowman.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

They better not continue with this "Original Shield" shit. It's Reigns, Ambrose and Rollins. They're The fucking Shield, end of


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

Law said:


> I would have been fine with Bray tbh, but 4/10 of the guys involved in the match are part timers.


4/10 is right.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Lesnar needs to bring the beard back...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

He definitely needs to turn up at WM like that at least IMO. but I can't see him growing it out like that again whilst he's in WWE.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

I am just here to tell you all that I loved how Heyman threw a bone to Balor by considering himself as a candidate for best in ring performer today :heyman4


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Funnily enough, the pops Seth, Dean, and the replacement on the house shows got better pops than they got last night.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RAW WAS LIT. :dance


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Steph starting off RAW was crappy. Its the Authority nonsense starting RAW every week all over again, standing in the ring and talk about what they want to do. Thats not entertaining TV Steph. I moved forward quick to when the Shield came out. Rollins reacting to the mention of what happened to Steph at WrestleMania was great.

Triple H returning and then the main event was really mainly the interesting things of the show. That and if Paige were to return this week.

Overall not a great RAW.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Triple H's return overshadowed everything else that took place on this show.

:lmao

I love it.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

ShowStopper said:


> Triple H's return overshadowed everything else that took place on this show.
> 
> :lmao
> 
> I love it.


I still love how Kurt just watched on as JJ got a Pedigree :lmao


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930277096156475392


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I still love how Kurt just watched on as JJ got a Pedigree :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930277096156475392


Great pickup. I didn't notice that the first time around. :lol Seriously, the best part of Raw.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

The Fourth Wall said:


> I still love how Kurt just watched on as JJ got a Pedigree :lmao
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/930277096156475392


"I can't get involved I'm just the GM"

"But I was just part of the Shield and can wrestle again"

"I'm so conflicted right now"

:angle

Whereas HHH arrives, books himself in the SS match, pedigrees, leaves.

First step on the road to Kurt/HHH at WM, then.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

That Triple H angle made no sense onesoever.

So he comes out, books himself to be the 5th member, and then pedigrees his son just because he was pleading, while his father, who is a freakin Olympic level wrestler, who can legit kick HHH's a** in real life, just stands there and does nothing?

..sigh..


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

I was in the chatbox last night, and seeing @AlternateDemise making amusing comments while being drunk was more entertaining than most of Raw :lol


----------



## Sensei Utero (May 1, 2016)

I really liked the ending to the show. It's hard not to love the Braun character.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

I have zero interest in seeing HHH in the ring ever again. We all know he was going to book himself in a match for Mania, but did we really need him at Survivor Series too? I don't like Jordan either though so I just wish there was another option


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

I really enjoyed this RAW. Survivor Series is turning out to be a brilliant PPV.

Shield New Day
AJ Lesnar
Elimination tag match

fuckkk


----------



## Boss Wrestling (Nov 14, 2017)

Personally I think the ending of the episode was a bit disappointing. Given that it's survivor series this weekend, it would have to better to finish on something that ties into that! Not Braun and Kane falling to the Earth's Core...

Check out Boss Wrestling's RAW Raw Review: 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vmHQgwQ5g14&t=1s


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

It's Survivor Series and the go-home episode of RAW doesn't have a big brawl? That's disappointing.

I was hoping Apollo Crews would take JJ's spot to give it that extra star power, but Paul's gotta stick his big nose in.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Miz getting turned by the crowd. Getting more and more support.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I wish WWE would let Miz run his mouth.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

DammitC said:


> I was in the chatbox last night, and seeing @AlternateDemise making amusing comments while being drunk was more entertaining than most of Raw :lol


:cudi :cudi :cudi


----------



## michael_3165 (Apr 16, 2016)

God you would have thought they could come up with something more original than a slam through the ring. Its very 1999 of them. Up there with the repeated broken ring spot.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Heyman handled the wedding proposal interruption so well :lol


----------

